# El libro ORWELLIANO del siglo XXI, VUELO A 2085, escrito en 2019, en el que todo se está haciendo REALIDAD



## El Gran Cid (5 Dic 2021)

Este libro parece una auténtica joya, visto las reseñas de los lectores; y más ahora con todo lo que estamos viviendo con la plandemia. 

Este es su autor:



Algunas reseñas:











PD: Yo ya tengo mi ejemplar.


----------



## al loro (5 Dic 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Me jodo yo en las putas reseñas siempre manipuladas y engañosas para que compres cualquier mierda.



Sigue la regla de la C


----------



## ueee3 (5 Dic 2021)

Resumen?


----------



## green_IT (5 Dic 2021)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Este libro parece una auténtica joya, visto las reseñas de los lectores; y más ahora con todo lo que estamos viviendo con la plandemia.
> 
> Este es su autor:
> 
> ...



Buenos días Antonio cuidao con el spam mijito


----------



## El Gran Cid (5 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Resumen?



*Descripción*
El futuro está en tus manos. Si deseas conocer cómo será el mundo a partir de ahora, estás ante la novela Orwelliana del Siglo XXI. La mayor aventura que un ser humano haya experimentado al ser inexplicablemente trasladado al mundo de 2085 y ser testigo presencial de los cambios producidos en la sociedad desde todos los puntos de vista: ético, moral, material, la robótica, la suprema Inteligencia Artificial, la geopolítica, las libertades individuales y colectivas, la medicina, la energía, la religión, la moda ...y además ser actor principal de una trama apasionante fuera de su tiempo, pero con una convicción que le hará pasar toda y cada una de las pruebas.
Jamás el lector tuvo entre sus manos una obra tan ACTUAL, tan apasionante, vibrante, visionaria y vertebradora entre el pasado, el PRESENTE y sobre todo el FUTURO.
Escrito en 2019, muchos de los acontecimientos que se narran, se están ya produciendo en TODO EL MUNDO con una asombrosa similitud.
Además, la novela te mostrará la SOLUCIÓN al mundo distópico al que nos estamos enfrentando HOY.
No la olvidarás jamás y será la mejor herramienta material, moral y espiritual para afrontar el Nuevo Cambio de Paradigma.
No te arrepentirás.
¡Atrévete!


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (5 Dic 2021)

Tiene buena pinta. Me he bajado la muestra de Kindle a ver que tal.


----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Dic 2021)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta. Me he bajado la muestra de Kindle a ver que tal.



Sí, yo lo tengo en Kindle unlimited


----------



## Ozymandias (8 Dic 2021)

Me he leído la muestra de Kindle y he sentido vergüenza ajena por el nivel literario del autor , parece escrito del tiron por un niño de 10 años que le han pedido en el cole que redacte un cuento ...

Esta autopublicado así que no ha pasado ningún filtro de una editorial con profesionales del ramo.

Y como se puede saber que fue escrito en 2019 y no en 2020?


----------



## El Gran Cid (20 Abr 2022)

El autor es burbujero


----------



## Kramerik (20 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> El autor es burbujero



Yo leí éste de aquí;


Créeme que no tengo duda que fue escrito por un burbujo. Hay citas textuales de foreros incluidas en el libro.
Mención aparte de la portada, pináculo del buen gusto y la alta cuna de la sociedad.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

Hola amigos,

Claro que fue escrito en 2019, en concreto entre junio y septiembre.
Tuve que luchar con las más grandes editoriales, porque aunque les gustó mucho, pretendían "secuestrarlo" de facto -perdonad que no pueda dar más detalles-, y en pleno confinamiento en abril de 2020 me vi obligado a publicarlo en amazon en español, y en agosto en inglés.

Está disponible en todo el mundo en ambas lenguas, tanto en versión Kindle, como en papel.

Los errores fueron fruto de cierta precipitación, al agolparse los hechos que yo esparaba para 2023 o 2025, que se adelantaron, y tuve que hacer por mi mismo la corrección por tres correctores-dos de ellos profesionales- y el resultado fue peor paradójicamente.

He recibido zancadillas por todas partes y de hecho el libro estuvo bloqueado o censurado en UK durante medio año, unas semanas en Australia y unos días en USA.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

Kramerik dijo:


> Yo leí éste de aquí;
> 
> 
> Créeme que no tengo duda que fue escrito por un burbujo. Hay citas textuales de foreros incluidas en el libro.
> Mención aparte de la portada, pináculo del buen gusto y la alta cuna de la sociedad.



*GRACIAS AMIGO. NO SÉ A QUÉ CITAS TE REFIERES*


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (20 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> El autor es burbujero



Que casualidad…

*Ha hacer publicidad a tu puta casa muerto de hambre*


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (20 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Resumen?



Que me den pa’ un PIZZOOO, QUE ME DEN PA’ UN PIZZZZOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Kramerik (20 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *GRACIAS AMIGO. NO SÉ A QUÉ CITAS TE REFIERES*



Resulta que amazon , creo, ha tirado el libro. Se titulaba “2020: el año de la gripe con márketing” pero la url que tenía guardada ya no funciona. Estaba para kindle unlimited. Al menos creo que lo leí por allí. Pero ahora buscas y no sale. Que curioso… el libro tenía pasajes que previamente había leído por aquí. Y la portada estaba dibujada a mano, en plan lápiz y tal.


----------



## The Omega Man (20 Abr 2022)

up


----------



## El Gran Cid (20 Abr 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que casualidad…
> 
> *Ha hacer publicidad a tu puta casa muerto de hambre*



Todavía no he escrito ningún libro, pero lo mismo hago un ensayo revisionista; o uno que demuestre que Jesucristo no era/es no gentil.

Saluditos.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

ÉSTA FUE MI PRIMERA ENTREVISTA EN ONDA VASCA, EN AGOSTO DE 2020

Por si alguien está interesado. Ya subiré otras.









Novela distópica del donostiarra Antonio Pérez-Algás - Atsalde pasa - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Atsalde pasa gratis. El futuro está en tus manos. Si deseas conocer cómo será el mundo a partir de ahora, estás ante la novela Orwelliana del Siglo XXI. La mayor avent... Programa: Atsalde pasa. Canal: Onda Vasca-Grupo Noticias. Tiempo: 30:16 Subido 06/08 a...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## ray merryman (20 Abr 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que casualidad…
> 
> *Ha hacer publicidad a tu puta casa muerto de hambre*



Para alguien que escribe algo que no sea quejarse de negros gays lesbianas y políticos corruptos y de que no quiere currar porque no va a follar.
Déjalo que camele y se publicite en el foro


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

*Estamos en la fase del libro en que se produce un Colapso Multifactorial, que es lo que buscan, el caos, antes de implantar el Nuevo Paradigma.

#NewParadigm #ChinaStyle #Dictatorship #AI #Robotics #Transhumanism #dissidence*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

*Os dejo otra descripción: 









La gran obra Orwelliana del siglo XXI. "Vuelo a 2085, jugando a ser Dioses". - UCC Post


El analista y escritor Antonio Pérez-Algás se adelanta al futuro en una obra imprescindible sobre hechos que ya predijo a mitad del año 2019. El futuro está en tus manos.…



uccpost.es
 



*


----------



## Jomach (20 Abr 2022)

Le echaré un vistazo


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Le echaré un vistazo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Abr 2022)

Literatura magufil, cutre imitación de Orwell.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Abr 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Me he leído la muestra de Kindle y he sentido vergüenza ajena por el nivel literario del autor , parece escrito del tiron por un niño de 10 años que le han pedido en el cole que redacte un cuento ...
> 
> Esta autopublicado así que no ha pasado ningún filtro de una editorial con profesionales del ramo.
> 
> Y como se puede saber que fue escrito en 2019 y no en 2020?





En Burbuja triunfará.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Literatura magufil, cutre imitación de Orwell.



*DEJE DE DECIR DISPARATES, UD NO TIENE LA MENOR IDEA DE LO QUE HABLA, MILES DE PERSONAS LO HAN LEÍDO Y ESTÁN MÁS QUE SATISFECHAS.
SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.
EL TIEMPO DA Y QUITA RAZONES, Y EN UNOS AÑOS SE ARREPENTIRÁ DE HABER ESCRITO TAL EXTRAVAGANCIA.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En Burbuja triunfará.



*YO NO TENGO QUE TRIUNFAR EN NINGÚN FORO PQ ESE NO ES MI PERFIL, QUIZÁ SEA EL SUYO Y NO LO HAYA LOGRADO TODAVÍA*


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DEJE DE DECIR DISPARATES, UD NO TIENE LA MENOR IDEA DE LO QUE HABLA, MILES DE PERSONAS LO HAN LEÍDO Y ESTÁN MÁS QUE SATISFECHAS.
> SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.
> EL TIEMPO DA Y QUITA RAZONES, Y EN UNOS AÑOS SE ARREPENTIRÁ DE HABER ESCRITO TAL EXTRAVAGANCIA.*



No es buena estrategia de marketing entrar a un foro a dar gritos con las letras en rojo.

Sinceramente.


----------



## Ursur (20 Abr 2022)

Lo de poner guión después de Pérez es por dar algo más de caché, o cómo es eso?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> No es buena estrategia de marketing entrar a un foro a dar gritos con las letras en rojo.
> 
> Sinceramente.



*Esa no ha sido mi estrategia, pero Sí lo será con quien falte y desacredite. Léase el Hilo. ¿Queda claro?*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Lo de poner guión después de Pérez es por dar algo más de caché, o cómo es eso?



*¿A usted le falta un hervor?*


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Este libro parece una auténtica joya, visto las reseñas de los lectores; y más ahora con todo lo que estamos viviendo con la plandemia.
> 
> Este es su autor:
> 
> ...



No pensamos comprar tu bodrio de novela. Y lo sentimos porque cuestan de escribir. Buen punto el ponerle mucho valor, pero te has pasado, quizá si la pusieras a 19,99 muchas mujeres te la comprarían.

De nada


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Claro que fue escrito en 2019, en concreto entre junio y septiembre.
> Tuve que luchar con las más grandes editoriales, porque aunque les gustó mucho, pretendían "secuestrarlo" de facto -perdonad que no pueda dar más detalles-, y en pleno confinamiento en abril de 2020 me vi obligado a publicarlo en amazon en español, y en agosto en inglés.
> ...



No me meteré mucho contigo porque tienes cara de tener cociente intelectual de 85.

Buenos días


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Claro que fue escrito en 2019, en concreto entre junio y septiembre.
> Tuve que luchar con las más grandes editoriales, porque aunque les gustó mucho, pretendían "secuestrarlo" de facto -perdonad que no pueda dar más detalles-, y en pleno confinamiento en abril de 2020 me vi obligado a publicarlo en amazon en español, y en agosto en inglés.
> ...



No me meteré mucho contigo porque tienes cara de tener cociente intelectual de 85.

Buenos días


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> No pensamos comprar tu bodrio de novela. Y lo sentimos porque cuestan de escribir. Buen punto el ponerle mucho valor, pero te has pasado, quizá si la pusieras a 19,99 muchas mujeres te la comprarían.
> 
> De nada



*A los listos como tú hay que explicarles las cosas como a los tontos.*
*Para empezar, el libro tiene 750 págs, con lo cual los gastos de edición 
y entrega ya se llevan la mitad de venta al público.
En segundo lugar, la Editorial se lleva su parte y a mí me queda
una pequeña comisión.
Si tuviera el precio que mencionas, ganaría 0 euros.

Por cierto, en versión Kindle son poco más de 8 euros.

Antes de soltar impertinencias y faltar al respeto, 
debes al menos informarte y saber algo, al menos un poquito,
de lo que hablas, sino corres el riesgo de quedar como
un palurdo.

Sobre tu aspecto y coeficiente intelectual, prefiero no hacerlo como lo has hecho tú de 
mí, y así además nos ahorramos unas desagradables líneas.

La cara es el espejo del alma. Mírate.

Como hablas en plural MYT, como si fueras el dueño del Foro te diré*
*que lo que tú puedas hacer ni decir no le importa a nadie.*


----------



## Parmel (20 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> *Descripción*
> El futuro está en tus manos. Si deseas conocer cómo será el mundo a partir de ahora, estás ante la novela Orwelliana del Siglo XXI. La mayor aventura que un ser humano haya experimentado al ser inexplicablemente trasladado al mundo de 2085 y ser testigo presencial de los cambios producidos en la sociedad desde todos los puntos de vista: ético, moral, material, la robótica, la suprema Inteligencia Artificial, la geopolítica, las libertades individuales y colectivas, la medicina, la energía, la religión, la moda ...y además ser actor principal de una trama apasionante fuera de su tiempo, pero con una convicción que le hará pasar toda y cada una de las pruebas.
> Jamás el lector tuvo entre sus manos una obra tan ACTUAL, tan apasionante, vibrante, visionaria y vertebradora entre el pasado, el PRESENTE y sobre todo el FUTURO.
> Escrito en 2019, muchos de los acontecimientos que se narran, se están ya produciendo en TODO EL MUNDO con una asombrosa similitud.
> ...



Predijo que saldría el sol cada día y... ¡ha sucedido! La "solución" es Cristo, seguro, si no, ni lo lees y mucho menos lo compras...


----------



## qpow (20 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *A los listos como tú hay que explicarles las cosas como a los tontos.*
> *Para empezar, el libro tiene 750 págs, con lo cual los gastos de edición
> y entrega ya se llevan la mitad de venta al público.
> En segundo lugar, la Editorial se lleva su parte y a mí me queda
> ...



No te rebajes al nivel de los que te critican. Simplemente ignórales.

Me apunto tu libro para leerlo más adelante.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

qpow dijo:


> No te rebajes al nivel de los que te critican. Simplemente ignórales.
> 
> Me apunto tu libro para leerlo más adelante.



*Gracias. Te agradezco tus consejos, pero ha sido entrar en el hilo y me han dado por todos los lados. 
Me resulta incomprensible. Saludos*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (20 Abr 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Sigue la regla de la C



?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 Abr 2022)

*Los perros son mejores que muchas personas, como usted, que los manda a la calle.*
*No se pueden decir más tonterías en menos líneas y veo que desconoce las
normativas editoriales.
Fíjese si amazon es enemigo, que me ha permitido publicar el libro en papel y en vers. electrónica
en español e inglés en todo el mundo, mientras las grandes editoriales casi me lo dejan
guardado en un cajón o inaccesible para el público-censura-
Tienen al enemigo en casa y no lo saben.*
*La ignorancia no tiene precio*


----------



## CuidadanoOrweliano (20 Abr 2022)

Y tiene los cojones de compararse con Orwell él mismo


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

CuidadanoOrweliano dijo:


> Y tiene los cojones de compararse con Orwell él mismo



*Pregúnteselo a mis lectores.
Por cierto, lo dice quien se autodenomina CiudadanoOrweliano*


----------



## Mdutch (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DEJE DE DECIR DISPARATES, UD NO TIENE LA MENOR IDEA DE LO QUE HABLA, MILES DE PERSONAS LO HAN LEÍDO Y ESTÁN MÁS QUE SATISFECHAS.
> SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.
> EL TIEMPO DA Y QUITA RAZONES, Y EN UNOS AÑOS SE ARREPENTIRÁ DE HABER ESCRITO TAL EXTRAVAGANCIA.*



Para ser escritor llama la atención lo mal que te expresas.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Para ser escritor llama la atención lo mal que te expresas.



*¿En qué, señor@ Cervantes?*


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Abr 2022)

Hola, envíeme gratis el enlace al libro en epub. Gracias.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Hola, envíeme gratis el enlace al libro en epub. Gracias.



Marchándo una de rabas


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Marchándo una de rabas



¿Entonces qué quieres que hagamos?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Entonces qué quieres que hagamos?



¿Cuando comienzas el cole?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> ¿Cuando comienzas el cole?



Cuando les haya mandado este libro a todos los que me lo pidan.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

*El siguiente escenario que precederá al caos será un Colapso Multifactorial a nivel Global.

Todo lo que hemos visto hasta el día de hoy , será como un cuento de niños.

En medio del caos , la necesidad, la incertidumbre y el miedo, levantarán el Nuevo Paradigma que finalmente será recibido si apenas oposición.*


----------



## poppom (21 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Cuando les haya mandado este libro a todos los que me lo pidan.



Dónde lo conseguiste?


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Abr 2022)

Pssssst

Buaah ya lo vi en una web pirata.. voy a editar por respecto al autor, respeto de humano a humano, no porque crea que su libro es bueno. (porque acababa de enlazarlo, no sabía que el propio autor estuviese en este mismo tema en burbuja)


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *El siguiente escenario que precederá al caos será un Colapso Multifactorial a nivel Global.
> 
> Todo lo que hemos visto hasta el día de hoy , será como un cuento de niños.
> 
> En medio del caos , la necesidad, la incertidumbre y el miedo, levantarán el Nuevo Paradigma que finalmente será recibido si apenas oposición.*



A) Cuando alguna editorial te lo aceptó , te quería cambiar parte del argumento del libro?
B) Cómo hiciste la traducción al inglés? Tuviste que pagar a un traductor o cómo va eso?

C) Dices que algunas personas te entrevistaron pero que les cerraron el canal por darte la entrevista. Podrías ser más claro al respecto y hablarnos más de esta censura? 

Creo que por ahora esas son mis únicas preguntas la verdad


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (21 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> No es buena estrategia de marketing entrar a un foro a dar gritos con las letras en rojo.
> 
> Sinceramente.




Ya ves.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Abr 2022)

@Anticriminal ya está en el IGNORE. 



poppom dijo:


> Dónde lo conseguiste?



No sé qué interés puede tener eso para ti... pero para que puedas dormir tranquilo, te lo digo:



Spoiler



Legalmente en Amazon.











Novela distópica del donostiarra Antonio Pérez-Algás - Atsalde pasa - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Atsalde pasa gratis. El futuro está en tus manos. Si deseas conocer cómo será el mundo a partir de ahora, estás ante la novela Orwelliana del Siglo XXI. La mayor avent... Programa: Atsalde pasa. Canal: Onda Vasca-Grupo Noticias. Tiempo: 30:16 Subido 06/08 a...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Don Minervo (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DEJE DE DECIR DISPARATES, UD NO TIENE LA MENOR IDEA DE LO QUE HABLA, MILES DE PERSONAS LO HAN LEÍDO Y ESTÁN MÁS QUE SATISFECHAS.
> SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.
> EL TIEMPO DA Y QUITA RAZONES, Y EN UNOS AÑOS SE ARREPENTIRÁ DE HABER ESCRITO TAL EXTRAVAGANCIA.*



Pues yo quiero darle una oportunidad, voy a decirle a mi señora que lo encargue en Amazon.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

A- NO, NO QUERÍAN QUE CAMBIARA NI UNA COMA. UNA DE ELLAS BASTANTE IMPORTANTE, SE NEGABA A QUE EL LIBRO ESTUVIERA FÍSICAMENTE EN CUALQUIER LIBRERÍA FÍSICA, CASA DEL LIBRO, FNAC, EL CORTE INGLÉS ETC; QUE SOLO CONSTARA EN UN FICHERO O ARCHIVO.
Evidentemente fue una forma de hacerlo ocultar, antes que publicarlo al gran público.

LA SEGUNDA DE ELLAS, LA Nº1 EN ESPAÑOL, ME HIZO LA OFERTA DE QUEDARSE CON EL LIBRO POR LO MENOS UN AÑO SIN PUBLICARLO, CON LA PROPUESTA DE PUBLICARLO A PARTIR DE ENTONCES.

A AMBAS EDITORIALES LES ENCANTÓ, PERO CONOCEDOR DE QUE LOS HECHOS EN CHINA ERAN EL COMIENZO DE LO QUE YO SABÍA Y EN EL LIBRO SE HACE REFERENCIA -AUNQUE SE HABLA DE OTRO TIPO DE VIRUS EN USA Y EN EUROPA OTROS ACONTEC. QUE YA ESTAMOS VIENDO CON RUSIA-, ACUDO A AMAZON, EN DONDE EL LIBRO ES PUBLICADO EN ABRIL EN ESPAÑOL EN PLENO CONFINAM. Y EN INGLÉS EN AGOSTO.
DEDUJE QUE EL LIBRO IBA A SER "SECUESTRADO" O BLOQUEADO Y NO ACCEDÍ A NINGUNA DE LAS DOS PROPUESTAS.

B- ME AYUDÉ DE UN PROFESIONAL PARA TRADUCIRLO Y DESPUÉS LO REPASÉ YO PARA QUE QUEDARA PERFILADO CON EL ESTILO DEL AUTOR.

C- LO QUE HA VENIDO OCURRIENDO DESDE LA PUBLICACIÓN DEL LIBRO ES QUE HE TENIDO DIVERSAS ENTREVISTA EN VARIOS MEDIOS ALGUNOS CONVENCIONALES Y OTROS EN PLATAFORMAS DE YOUTUBERS CONOCIDOS. LA PRIMERA FUE EN ONDA VASCA Y DIJE MUCHAS COSAS QUE AHORA SERÍA IMPOSIBLE DE DECIR CON LA CENSURA ACTUAL, PERO YA NO VOLVÍ A SABER MÁS DE ELLOS, Y ESO QUE QUEDAMOS PARA VOLVER A VERNOS- CREO QUE LA HE SUBIDO EN ESTE HILO.

EN EL DIARIO VASCO, DEL GRUPO PLANETA, COMO ABC, ANTES VOCENTO, TRAS MUCHO LUCHAR, ME HICIERON UNA ENTREVISTA DE 2 HORAS Y DESPUÉS HICIERON UNA RESEÑA COMPLETAM. SESGADA DE LA ENTREVISTA-CENSURA.

EN OTROS MEDIOS NO CONVENCIONALES HE PODIDO HACER ENTREVISTAS SIN CENSURA.

TAMBIÉN HAY ALGUNOS MEDIOS OFICIALES QUE TRAS HABERSE COMPROMETIDO EN REALIZAR LA ENTREVISTA, SE HAN ECHADO PARA ATRÁS.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Pues yo quiero darle una oportunidad, voy a decirle a mi señora que lo encargue en Amazon.



*Muchas gracias, Don Minervo.*
*Le dejo el enlace:
*
*Vers. Kindle electrónica , se baja a cualq. dispositivo en menos de 1 minuto y en papel, tapa blanda.

*


----------



## Don Minervo (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Muchas gracias, Don Minervo.*
> *Le dejo el enlace:*
> 
> *Vers. Kindle electrónica , se baja a cualq. dispositivo en menos de 1 minuto y en papel, tapa blanda.
> ...



Gracias, lo buscaré en papel aunque sea más caro. Pertenecer a lo que llaman aquí la generación langosta es causa y a la vez solución de muchos de mis problemas.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Si escribe usted sus libros con la gramática y maneras que exhibe en los mensajes de este hilo, su futuro como literato será nulo.



*Lo siento por usted, pues los hechos demustran lo contrario.*
*Las maneras atienden a las faltas de respeto de un escritor que ha aceptado
una invitación para responder a las preguntas sobre un libro que lleva 2 años en
el mercado satisfactoriamente y recibe por parte de algunos de sus miembros calumnias, mentiras y
faltas de respeto.
Es la primera vez que me encuentro con algo así, y he participado en muchos otros foros, no solo en español
y todavía me asombro.
Espero que con el tiempo podamos entendernos.
Vienen tiempos muy duros.*
*Ya lo he comentado.*


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Hace unos años, también hubo otro tipo de esos que no hablaban más que de su libro, y de lo reveladores que eran los vaticinios que tal panfleto contenía.
> 
> Hoy en día, no me acuerdo ni de cómo se llamaba.
> 
> ...





En lo que viene a pronosticar duros tiempos lleven bastantes años avisándonos XD


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Hace unos años, también hubo otro tipo de esos que no hablaban más que de su libro, y de lo reveladores que eran los vaticinios que tal panfleto contenía.
> 
> Hoy en día, no me acuerdo ni de cómo se llamaba.
> 
> ...



*Mi libro es una obra distópica, pero por mi doble formación en Humanidades y en Finanzas -especialista en Ciclos Financieros-, al margen de haber investigado mucho en todos los campos, los hechos me están dando la razón.*
*Ya avisé de las anteriores crisis de 2001-03 y de la Gran Recesión entre 2007-09, pero esta vez es diferente, es UN CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA TOTAL, y en el libro, que insisto, se trata de una novela, se podran encontrar con todos los elementos que estamos viviendo de transición traumática hacia un NWO.*
*Nada será igual a lo que hayamos vivido hasta enero de 2020.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> El informe al que yo me refiero está escrito por expertos en analítica de sistemas, y sus pronósticos se vienen cumpliendo desde su publicación con una precisión escalofriante. Sin "cambios de paradigma", "NWO", ni pollas en vinagre.



*Me alegro por ellos; yo sé lo que escrito y lo que hay; eso sí, de forma novelada y apasionante.*


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Mi libro es una obra distópica, pero por mi doble formación en Humanidades y en Finanzas -especialista en Ciclos Financieros-, al margen de haber investigado mucho en todos los campos, los hechos me están dando la razón.*
> *Ya avisé de las anteriores crisis de 2001-03 y de la Gran Recesión entre 2007-09, pero esta vez es diferente, es UN CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA TOTAL, y en el libro, que insisto, se trata de una novela, se podran encontrar con todos los elementos que estamos viviendo de transición traumática hacia un NWO.*
> *Nada será igual a lo que hayamos vivido hasta enero de 2020.*



No puedes hacer un resumen de lo que supuestamente nos espera? 

(yo personalmente pienso que guerra habrá y no tienen nada de raro)


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> No puedes hacer un resumen de lo que supuestamente nos espera?
> 
> (yo personalmente pienso que guerra habrá y no tienen nada de raro)



*Te he repondido a tus preguntas más arriba*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> No puedes hacer un resumen de lo que supuestamente nos espera?
> 
> (yo personalmente pienso que guerra habrá y no tienen nada de raro)



A partir de unos meses, o quizá menos, ya lo he comentado, se producirá un Colapso Multifactorial, es decir todo dejará de funcionar, pero antes de ello, habrá restricciones de aliementos, energía y todo tipo de productos y servicios, motivado por los de "arriba", que lo que buscan es un colapso y un caos para implantar el NWO.

*El WEF ya ha avisado desd el año pasado de una catástrofe con las llamaradas solares que están siendo este año infernales -ahora mismo por ejemplo-, y siendo un ciclo menor, el 25, es extraño. *
*De China las noticias no podrían venir peor:

1- Crisis sanitaria con el consiguiente Colapso e hiperinflación y falta de productos en todo el mundo
2- Explosión muy probable de la Burbuja Inmobiliaria -Evergrande ha sido un ejemplo y lo peor estaría por venir- y crisis Financiera, Económica y Monetaria.
3- Taiwan. China podría aprovechar la debilidad "provocada" de EEUU para invadir la isal de Formosa.

Siento no poder extenderme más, pero lo más preocupante, además del hackeo a paíeses enteros, incluiso EEUU, será el peligro en las calles, muy relevante en Europa por la cantidad de inmigración y las pagas que reciben por todos los conceptos y de haber una crisis, según describo en el libro, se revolverían contra el sistema y la población en búsqueda de alimentos y bienes.

Sin olvidar las variantes de la bomba de ingeniería lanzada hace 2 años y otras peores como la malaria o la viruela, que anunció Bill Gates, que podrían provocar vacunaciones forzosas alterando y modificando las legislciones nacionales y tratados internaciones, con los perturbador que sería todo.

Por todo ello y por más, lo denomino COLAPSO MULTIFACTORIAL o TRANSICIÓN TRAUMÁTICA hacia el NWO
*
*Saludos*


----------



## Mdutch (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *¿En qué, señor@ Cervantes?*



SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.

Aún siendo yo medio analfabeto, no me parece que ese estilo narrativo sea más divertido que el de George Orwell.
Y, ni en sus libros ni en los de ningún otro autor que haya leído, incluyendo literatura infantil, recuerdo ese abuso de reiteraciones "y más y más y", ni el insulto directo o el uso de acrónimos de la época de los sms( xq @ km...)
Puede que eso que no me gusta sea precisamente lo que ud llama narrativa apasionante y divertida.
En cualquier caso los tiempos cambian, y me alegro de que le vaya bien con su libro.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.
> 
> Aún siendo yo medio analfabeto, no me parece que ese estilo narrativo sea más divertido que el de George Orwell.
> Y, ni en sus libros ni en los de ningún otro autor que haya leído, incluyendo literatura infantil, recuerdo ese abuso de reiteraciones "y más y más y", ni el insulto directo o el uso de acrónimos de la época de los sms( xq @ km...)
> ...



*Mire, contesto sobre la marcha y no lo puedo hacer mejor, pq estoy trabajando.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> A "conspiraciones", por favor...



*Se confunde. Aquí estoy aportando un escenario de Colapso Multifactorial, entre los que se incluyen, como ya he dicho el Colapso Económico, Financiero y Monetario, que modicarán todo. *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

*LES DEJO OTRA ENTREVISTA DEL 31 DE AGOSTO 2020- SABIENS. Ferran Prat. Principado de Andorra.

*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> A "conspiraciones"...



*Que no se trata de conspiraciones, que soy Analista de Mercados y Especialista en Ciclos; que ya he explicado que me adelanté a las crisis de 2001-03; a la de 2007-09 y a la Actual ¿Pero usted lee lo que escribo?*
*
Pero qué conspiración ni que gato encerrado.

Preste atención y compórtese como un adulto.
*
*Gracias.*


----------



## Night (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> A partir de unos meses, o quizá menos, ya lo he comentado, se producirá un Colapso Multifactorial, es decir todo dejará de funcionar, pero antes de ello, habrá restricciones de aliementos, energía y todo tipo de productos y servicios, motivado por los de "arriba", que lo que buscan es un colapso y un caos para implantar el NWO.
> 
> *El WEF ya ha avisado desd el año pasado de una catástrofe con las llamaradas solares que están siendo este año infernales -ahora mismo por ejemplo-, y siendo un ciclo menor, el 25, es extraño. *
> *De China las noticias no podrían venir peor:
> ...



no se falso, parece rick


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

*Acerca de la restructuración monetaria y debido al colapso que se producirá en la Economía y Finanzas mundiales, el BIS en sintonía con los BBCC de todo el mundo, liderados por la FED implementarán las monedas electrónicas mundiales y muy probablemente las actuales, tan populares las dejen caer antes o su tenencia podría ser prohibida, como ya ha pasado en Canadá o Rusia.*

*Será la única manera de hacer tabula rasa con la montaña de miles de billones de deuda que acumula el sistema, el Gran Reset, en el cual impondrán las moneda únicas virtuales o úna única moneda de referncia mundial.




*


----------



## conconde (21 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> A "conspiraciones"...



Ya está

Foro Conspiración


----------



## iaGulin (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Gracias. Te agradezco tus consejos, pero ha sido entrar en el hilo y me han dado por todos los lados.
> Me resulta incomprensible. Saludos*



Welcome to te jungle nigga


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Tendrán el Control de todo, absolutamente todo, incluso de lo que comes, viajas, consumes, escribes y te dirán lo que debes hacer o no debes hacer, porque perderás de facto la condición de ciudadano libre para convertirte en un súbdito del sistema mixto entre el Comunismo y el Capitalismo, y todo quedará en manos de muy pocas corporaciones a nivel mundial.

Paulatinamente la población, diezmada, trabajará menos y será reemplazada por robots y la IA hará el resto, hasta que solo una élite trabaje en sistemas computacionales, cuánticos y robóticos, mientras el resto recibe un Salario mínimo Vital, que irá cubriendo las necesidades de las personas y se mantendrán muy entretenidos para evitar problemas.

La Élite lo ha denominado, la 4ª Revolución Industrial, que no será otra cosa que sustituirte por máquinas, robots y la IA, mientras te tiene controlado y bajo un sistema de crédito sobre tu comportamiento como buen ciudadano.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Tendrán el Control de todo, absolutamente todo, incluso de lo que comes, viajas, consumes, escribes y te dirán lo que debes hacer o no debes hacer, porque perderás de facto la condición de ciudadano libre para convertirte en un súbdito del sistema mixto entre el Comunismo y el Capitalismo, y todo quedará en manos de muy pocas corporaciones a nivel mundial.
> 
> Paulatinamente la población, diezmada, trabajará menos y será reemplazada por robots y la IA hará el resto, hasta que solo una élite trabaje en sistemas computacionales, cuánticos y robóticos, mientras el resto recibe un Salario mínimo Vital, que irá cubriendo las necesidades de las personas y se mantendrán muy entretenidos para evitar problemas.
> 
> La Élite lo ha denominado, la 4ª Revolución Industrial, que no será otra cosa que sustituirte por máquinas, robots y la IA, mientras te tiene controlado y bajo un sistema de crédito sobre tu comportamiento como buen ciudadano.



Pero si esto se lleva diciendo 60 años...


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DEJE DE DECIR DISPARATES, UD NO TIENE LA MENOR IDEA DE LO QUE HABLA, MILES DE PERSONAS LO HAN LEÍDO Y ESTÁN MÁS QUE SATISFECHAS.
> SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.
> EL TIEMPO DA Y QUITA RAZONES, Y EN UNOS AÑOS SE ARREPENTIRÁ DE HABER ESCRITO TAL EXTRAVAGANCIA.*



*BROOOOOOOOOOTAL ESTAMOS ANTE EL GOERGE HORWEL DEL MERCADONA HAMIJOS*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Pero si esto se lleva diciendo 60 años...



Se lleva diciendo, dice, que dicen, que es no decir nada.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Se lleva diciendo, dice, que dicen, que es no decir nada.



Donde diga digo, digo Diego.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Donde diga digo, digo Diego.



*Donde dije digo, digo Diego . ¿Quién es su autor?*


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Donde dije digo, digo Diego . ¿Quién es su autor?*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

*A PARTIR DE JULIO, EL BCE DEJA DE COMPRAR DEUDA A ESPAÑA Y EN EL 2º SEMESTRE COMENZARÁ A SUBIR TIPOS DE INTERÉS ANTE LA HIPERINFLACIÓN PROVOCADA POR ELLOS MISMOS.*
*
ADIVINEN DE DONDE SALDRÁ EL DINERO PARA QUE ESPAÑA SE FINANCIE POR SÍ MISMA.

AL MARGEN DEL CRASH MUNDIAL, EL COLAPSO MULTIFACTORIAL Y EL CAOS GLOBAL, ESPAÑA LLEVARÁ SU PROPIO VÍA CRUCIS Y UNA ARGENTINIZACIÓN DE SU ECONOMÍA.
*
*MIENTRAS, ARGENTINA SE VENEZUALIZARÁ Y VENEZUELA SE CUBANIZARÁ.*


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Se confunde. Aquí estoy aportando un escenario de Colapso Multifactorial, entre los que se incluyen, como ya he dicho el Colapso Económico, Financiero y Monetario, que modicarán todo. *




¿Lees a renko?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Lees a renko?



*No sé quién es. ¿Por qué?*


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Es la primera vez que me encuentro con algo así, y he participado en muchos otros foros, no solo en español
> y todavía me asombro.




_*Burbuja is different*_ (like Spain)


----------



## nandin83 (21 Abr 2022)

Pues muchas gracias por la recomendación. 

Por cierto, ¿que opinas de los rumores que dicen que Xi Jinping les ha hecho la peineta a los globalistas y que ahora va por libre? 

Una pregunta más: ¿Crees que el nacionalismo como el de Trump ("America First") puede hacerle frente al globalismo?


----------



## Guepardo (21 Abr 2022)

Pásenlo por privado el EPUB


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

*GRACIAS, ANALIZADORA. *
*Te agradezco tus sabias palabras que siembran cordura*
*en la mar enarbolada*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que opinas de los rumores que dicen que Xi Jinping les ha hecho la peineta a los globalistas y que ahora va por libre?
> 
> Una pregunta más: ¿Crees que el nacionalismo como el de Trump ("America First") puede hacerle frente al globalismo?



*LAS DOS PREGUNTAS SE PUEDEN RESPONDER CON UNA SOLA RESPUESTA:
NO HAY LÍDER MUNDIAL QUE NO RESPONDA A LOS INTERESES DE LA ÉLITE,
LA ÉLITE GLOBALISTA.
Y LOS HA HABIDO, Y AÚN QUEDA ALGÚN DISIDENTE MENOR, PERO
PUEDEN CONTAR SUS DÍAS, LOS ANTERIORES FUERON FULMINADOS.

NI EL CHINO NI DT TIENEN CAPACIDAD DE MANIOBRA POR SÍ SOLOS
LA ÉLITE HACE MUCHOS AÑOS QUE LLEGÓ A UN ACUERDO CON CHINA
Y ESTE ES MODELO QUE NOS QUIREN IMPLANTAR DESP. DEL GRAN RESET.

DT, ESTÁ POR FAMILIA "OBLIGADO" A SER PARTE DE LOS INTERESES DE LA ÉLITE
AUNQUE POR SU CARÁCTER LOS ODIE, PERO ES LO QUE LE HA TOCADO...SI QUIERE
SEGUIR EN LO MÁS ALTO, PESE A SUS ENORMES DEUDAS.

Y AUNQUE NO ME LO PREGUNTES, PUTIN TB ES PARTE DEL SISTEMA
LO QUE PASA ES QUE PUTIN ES EN EURO-ASIA LO QUE TRUMP EN AMÉRICA
SON LA CARA B DE LA MONEDA.
LA CARA A YA LA CONOCEMOS.*

SI LEES EL LIBRO, SE TE ACLARARÁN TODAS LAS IDEAS Y CONOCERÁS EL FUTURO, QUE TB YA ES EL PRESENTE.

TE DEJO ENLACE:


----------



## lokeno100 (21 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> @Anticriminal ya está en el IGNORE.
> 
> No sé qué interés puede tener eso para ti... pero para que puedas dormir tranquilo, te lo digo:
> 
> ...




Hola, buenas tardes, señor sargento kawalski de Stargate. 

Me gusta mucho el vídeo o gif ese de la tía dándole un beso al gato y el gato giña.

saludos.


----------



## bambum (21 Abr 2022)

Lo que expones está muy bien y yo no tengo ningún inconveniente en que publicites aquí tu trabajo.

Solo hacerte saber que aquí se lleva especulando con éstas teorías mucho tiempo y que en realidad todo lo que indicas ya se ha debatido largamente. Hace años quedaba relegado al tema conspirativo pero ante los últimos acontecimientos ya ha pasado a un plano de probabilidad muy alto.

Solo una curiosidad. ¿Como te ha llegado esta información? ¿o a sido el desarrollo de una teoría propia?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Abr 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Lo que expones está muy bien y yo no tengo ningún inconveniente en que publicites aquí tu trabajo.
> 
> Solo hacerte saber que aquí se lleva especulando con éstas teorías mucho tiempo y que en realidad todo lo que indicas ya se ha debatido largamente. Hace años quedaba relegado al tema conspirativo pero ante los últimos acontecimientos ya ha pasado a un plano de probabilidad muy alto.
> 
> Solo una curiosidad. ¿Como te ha llegado esta información? ¿o a sido el desarrollo de una teoría propia?



*El hilo para empezar, no lo he abierto yo.

Aquí doy unas pinceladas generales y otras derivadas del libro y de la situación actual.
Para saber más de Vuelo a 2085, y antes de opinar, te aconsejo que lo leas.
Nadie ha narrado el futuro y parte de la actualidad retrospectivamente desde 2085,
como lo he hecho yo.
Y menos, ha narrado el futuro desde tantas perspectivas, y una de ellas es el núcleo
de por qué nos llevan a ese fin y sus implicaciones ético-morales.

Saludos.

PD.: FUENTES PROPIAS, LEE EL HILO Y SABRÁS DE MI FORMACIÓN Y ACTIVIDAD.
ESTO NO QUIERE DECIR QUE OCASIONALMENTE HAYA TENIDO CHIVATAZOS
DE PERSONAS CUYA PROCEDENCIA HA SIDO SIEMPRE DIFERENTE.*


----------



## bambum (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *El hilo para empezar, no lo he abierto yo.
> 
> Aquí doy unas pinceladas generales y otras derivadas del libro y de la situación actual.
> Para saber más de Vuelo a 2085, y antes de opinar, te aconsejo que lo leas.
> ...



Trataré de leerlo. Siempre está bien valorar más perspectivas. 

Solo una última pregunta que no creo que hayas expuesto en la novela. 
Al tratarse de un movimiento global ¿En que parte del mundo crees que se podría salir menos perjudicado, o menos afectado y cuáles serían los recursos óptimos para superar la transición de la mejor manera?


----------



## CuidadanoOrweliano (21 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Pregúnteselo a mis lectores.
> Por cierto, lo dice quien se autodenomina CiudadanoOrweliano*



Sólo soy un ciudadano, de esta distopía, no Orwell

Me sigue pareciendo muy pretencioso, sobretodo cuando tus lectores, digamos, son pocos. En fin


----------



## lapin (21 Abr 2022)

Eres donostiarra?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Trataré de leerlo. Siempre está bien valorar más perspectivas.
> 
> Solo una última pregunta que no creo que hayas expuesto en la novela.
> Al tratarse de un movimiento global ¿En que parte del mundo crees que se podría salir menos perjudicado, o menos afectado y cuáles serían los recursos óptimos para superar la transición de la mejor manera?



*Sí que lo escribí: Israel y Suiza, pero visto desde la perspectiva actual, tengo dudas al respecto,,,,aunque ya veremos. El mundo se dividirá ente dos bloques y mantuve a ambos países al margen. Hay dos ciudades en EEUU, que mantienen cierta autonomía, ya lo leerás.
Recursos alimentarios y de todo tipo de bienes, que faltarán, pero siempre será bueno contar con algo de oro y plata.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

CuidadanoOrweliano dijo:


> Sólo soy un ciudadano, de esta distopía, no Orwell
> 
> Me sigue pareciendo muy pretencioso, sobretodo cuando tus lectores, digamos, son pocos. En fin



*Y usted qué sabe? Los ha contado? *
*Pretencioso es hablar de lo que no se sabe.*
*Y atrevido.*


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Abr 2022)

Me suena a Niño-Becerra, que todos los años predice la gran crisis económica y ser mas pobres. Y malo será que no ocurra si lo dices todos los años, aunque que España lleve una década perdida no quiere decir que el resto del mundo o otros países no crezca y progresen económicamente. Y lograr que todo el orbe mundial trague con planes de una minoría occidental, que solo tiene poder en los medios de comunicación y en parte de los academicos, me parece completamente iluso.

Porque por cada Bill Gates vas a tener en contra a un Elon Musk. 


Y jamás un plan va a salir como se ha planeado, cuando mas complejo el plan, mas va a fallar. Porque todo depende del ser humano. El mismo que para sobrevivir como especie y salir a la colonización del espacio, no nos va a quedar mas remedio que la modificación genética y física de nuestros cuerpos. Que eso va a tener resultados negativos, indudablemente, al igual que los tendrá beneficiosos. Al igual que internet por cada pederasta, asesino que stremea, o mujer follandose a un caballo. Se puede acceder a un conocimiento infinito, a librarse de la censura y ver otros puntos de vista vetados por los poderes de tu terruño.

No vamos a nada especial sino que vamos a lo que existía antiguamente pero solo que agrandado por los números.


Los ricos vivirán donde solían vivir.

Las mayoría de la gente vivirá intentando progresar a duras penas.

Y los estados y naciones lucharan por sus intereses como siempre lo hicieron.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me suena a Niño-Becerra, que todos los años predice la gran crisis económica y ser mas pobres. Y malo será que no ocurra si lo dices todos los años, aunque que España lleve una década perdida no quiere decir que el resto del mundo o otros países no crezca y progresen económicamente. Y lograr que todo el orbe mundial trague con planes de una minoría occidental, que solo tiene poder en los medios de comunicación y en parte de los academicos, me parece completamente iluso.
> 
> Porque por cada Bill Gates vas a tener en contra a un Elon Musk.
> 
> ...



*1.-Nada de lo que hayas conocido será ya igual. Nada.*
*2.- Niño Becerra desconoce los Ciclos. Se puede predecir los cracs, pero no todos los días.
Él es creo catedrático de Estructura Económica, pero es que en la Universidad no se enseña ésto.
3.- Solo habrá un modelo mundial, NWO, y tal como lo he planteado yo, dos Potencias que asumiran *
* todo el Poder, pero bajo un Nuevo paradigma.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

Up


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

*USA: 18 instalaciones de procesamiento de alimentos se quemaron en los 6 últimos meses. *

*#Colapso Multifacorial en marcha




*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

*Multifactorial


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

*MUY ATENTOS A LAS PALABRAS DE XI JINPING*
*Xi Jinping: Cuanto más difíciles son los tiempos, más debemos fortalecer la confianza.
*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

*MÁS MADERA PARA EL COLAPSO

El 'atasco' en Shanghai que puede paralizar la cadena de suministros: 500 barcos esperan para descargar*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

El 'atasco' en Shanghai que puede paralizar la cadena de suministros: 500 barcos esperan para descargar


Los cosméticos del señor Xiao que iban desde Shanghai hasta Atenas nunca llegaron a salir por barco porque no había camiones disponibles que los llevaran hasta el puerto. Los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Jimmy Page (22 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Claro que fue escrito en 2019, en concreto entre junio y septiembre.
> Tuve que luchar con las más grandes editoriales, porque aunque les gustó mucho, pretendían "secuestrarlo" de facto -perdonad que no pueda dar más detalles-, y en pleno confinamiento en abril de 2020 me vi obligado a publicarlo en amazon en español, y en agosto en inglés.
> ...



Te escuché en una entrevista.

Con un técnico preocupado? Ya no recuerdo bien donde


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

Jimmy Page dijo:


> Te escuché en una entrevista.
> 
> Con un técnico preocupado? Ya no recuerdo bien donde



*En efecto, esa fue una de ellas. No me sale el enace ahora.*


----------



## Matriz_81 (22 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Tendrán el Control de todo, absolutamente todo, incluso de lo que comes, viajas, consumes, escribes y te dirán lo que debes hacer o no debes hacer, porque perderás de facto la condición de ciudadano libre para convertirte en un súbdito del sistema mixto entre el Comunismo y el Capitalismo, y todo quedará en manos de muy pocas corporaciones a nivel mundial.
> 
> Paulatinamente la población, diezmada, trabajará menos y será reemplazada por robots y la IA hará el resto, hasta que solo una élite trabaje en sistemas computacionales, cuánticos y robóticos, mientras el resto recibe un Salario mínimo Vital, que irá cubriendo las necesidades de las personas y se mantendrán muy entretenidos para evitar problemas.
> 
> La Élite lo ha denominado, la 4ª Revolución Industrial, que no será otra cosa que sustituirte por máquinas, robots y la IA, mientras te tiene controlado y bajo un sistema de crédito sobre tu comportamiento como buen ciudadano.



Hola, todo eso lo predijo La Biblia hace un porrón de años. Saludos.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Hola, todo eso lo predijo La Biblia hace un porrón de años. Saludos



*Mire, me conozco bien la Biblia y le puedo asegurar que la Santa Biblia no predijo nada de lo que ha citado de mi texto.*
*La Biblia predice el Fin de los Tiempos fundam. en el Apocalipsis de San Juan, Mateo o Isaías.*
* Con lo del porrón ya puso usted el estrambote.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

*Alguien se burló sobre una supuesta hipérbole sobre mi comparativa con Orwell.
Dedicado.*


----------



## Matriz_81 (22 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Mire, me conozco bien la Biblia y le puedo asegurar que la Santa Biblia no predijo nada de lo que ha citado de mi texto.*
> *La Biblia predice el Fin de los Tiempos fundam. en el Apocalipsis de San Juan, Mateo o Isaías.*
> * Con lo del porrón ya puso usted el estrambote.*



Obviamente, no pone "Habrá un coronavirus falso y un colapso económico". Me refiero a que es el libro más antiguo donde nos alerta que NO SE PODRÁ COMPRAR NI VENDER SIN LA MARCA DE LA BESTIA.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Obviamente, no pone "Habrá un coronavirus falso y un colapso económico". Me refiero a que es el libro más antiguo donde nos alerta que NO SE PODRÁ COMPRAR NI VENDER SIN LA MARCA DE LA BESTIA.



*Correcto. Nada que objetar; de hecho el libro contiene numerosas citas bíblicas, pero sin embargo su narración abarca numerosas aristas y perspectivas del futuro, ya presente, en una novela distópica.
A Dios lo que es de Dios y a César lo que es de Césa*r


----------



## Matriz_81 (22 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Correcto. Nada que objetar; de hecho el libro contiene numerosas citas bíblicas, pero sin embargo su narración abarca numerosas aristas y perspectivas del futuro, ya presente, en una novela distópica.
> A Dios lo que es de Dios y a César lo que es de Césa*r



La verdad se disemina por diferentes vías. Nuestra misión es prescindir del ego y ser copartícipes de ella, expandiéndola con maestría, paciencia y prudencia. Aquí muestro un ejemplo de otro "visionario":




__





Download PDF - Tercera Guerra Mental - Mwiii [x25d0x7z43wp]


Download PDF - Tercera Guerra Mental - Mwiii [x25d0x7z43wp]. Tercera Guerra Mental–1 ! – Tercera Guerra Mental –2 ! – Tercera Guerra Mental –3 ! – Tercera Guerra MentalTercera Guerr...




vbook.pub





Como aparece en Daniel: "Y la ciencia aumentará".


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 Abr 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> La verdad se disemina por diferentes vías. Nuestra misión es prescindir del ego y ser copartícipes de ella, expandiéndola con maestría, paciencia y prudencia. Aquí muestro un ejemplo de otro "visionario":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por su enlace y por lo de "visionario"

Por lo que le voy leyendo, creo que disfrutaría de la obra.

LE DEJO EL ENLACE por si le apetece:


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

EDITADO ME REFERÍA A HUXLEY Y SU HERMANO DE LA UNESCO...









Julian Huxley - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org






Como bien sabrás @Antonio Pérez-Algás Orwell(Huxley) era hermano de uno de los mayores planificadores que existieron, Orwell(Huxley) no fue un héroe de las letras, solo escribió lo que escuchaba en las comidas de su elitista familia, de sus pulsiones por una tecnocracia total abominable...

Por otra parte no se que haces vendiendo tu libro en canales de ufólogos y demás pitonisos de la brujoesfera...

¿El papel de tus libros es bueno para la cama de los gallineros?

Un saludo...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Como bien sabrás @Antonio Pérez-Algás Orwell era hermano de uno de los mayores planificadores que existen, Orwell no fue un héroe de las letras, solo escribió lo que escuchaba en las comidas de su elitista familia, de sus pulsiones por una tecnocracia total abominable...
> 
> Por otra parte no se que haces vendiendo tu libro en canales de ufólogos y demás pitonisos de la brujoesfera...
> 
> ...



*Tanto Orwell como Huxley, pertenecían a los Serv. Secretos y tenían información y formación adecuada para manipular masas.*

*El papel es bueno, de muy buena calidad, pero todavía más su texto, no apto para gallinas ni asnos, evidentemente.*


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Tanto Orwell como Huxley, pertenecían a los Serv. Secretos y tenían información y formación adecuada para manipular masas.
> 
> El papel es bueno, de muy buena calidad, pero todavía más su texto, no apto para gallinas ni asnos, evidentemente.*




Perdona me refería a Huxley...

Julian Huxley - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


No has respondido sobre tus apariciones en canales de ufólogos y pitonisos...


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Julián Huxley fue uno de los mayores psicópatas de nuestra era, y su hermano hizo un libro no se con que sentido, si acolchando nuestra caida o despertar al pueblo...

Yo me decanto más por ser como esas películas distópica fabricadas por las élites para que la mierda la tragemos con menos reparos...

¿Tu libro es para acolchar la caída o para cagarnos en el petxo a pelo?

¿Eres un criptoplanificador tecnócrata?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Julián Huxley fue uno de los mayores psicópatas de nuestra era, y su hermano hizo un libro no se con que sentido, si acolchando nuestra caida o despertar al pueblo...
> 
> Yo me decanto más por ser como esas películas distópica fabricadas por las élites para que la mierda la tragemos con menos reparos...
> 
> ...



A ver, ya lo comentado en este hilo.
*Soy Analista de Mercados y Especialista en Ciclos Financieros, además de Especializado en literatura Española, como Filólogo.*

*El libro es un mosáico de lo que ya vivimos hoy de la transformación hacia un mundo transhumanista futuro, que las élites llevan décadas diseñando.

Es por otra parte muy cinematográfico y apasionante.

En la vers. Kindle es audible.*


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> A ver, ya lo comentado en este hilo.
> *Soy Analista de Mercados y Especialista en Ciclos Financieros, además de Especializado en literatura Española, como Filólogo.
> 
> El libro es un mosáico de lo que ya vivimos hoy de la transformación hacia un mundo transhumanista futuro, que las élites llevan décadas diseñando.
> ...



No nos das tu opinión, no eres de fiar...
La gente de burbuja somos derroidos pero de fiar, damos nuestra impresión más allá de contar la realidad siempre desde el subjetivismo...

El objetivismo no existe...

¿Eres o no eres un amante de la tecnocracia?

Me da que eres un simpatizante de sus captores una especie de síndrome de Estocolmo tecnoutopista que quiere ganar dinero diciendo que las vacas dicen Mu muu y los gatos miau...

No te ofendas, solo quiero saber tu propia entelequia sobre el tema, tu pálpito, y tu postura al respecto...

¿En el libro das soluciones?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No nos das tu opinión, no eres de fiar...
> La gente de burbuja somos derroidos pero de fiar, damos nuestra impresión más allá de contar la realidad siempre desde el subjetivismo...
> 
> El objetivismo no existe...
> ...



¿Eres o no eres un amante de la tecnocracia? *NO, ABSOLUTA Y TAJANTEMENTE, NO*

*En el libro se dan 2 soluciones,,,,una la más convencional, que es LA RESISTENCIA ACTIVA*
*y ya la segunda, mucho más elevada y deberás descubrir en la parte final del Libro.
*
*Podéis estar tranquilos, que el Libro está justo en oposición a esa tecnocracia transhumanista y destructiva a la que las élites globalista nos quieren conducir.*


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> ¿Eres o no eres un amante de la tecnocracia? *NO, ABSOLUTA Y TAJANTEMENTE, NO*
> 
> *En el libro se dan 2 soluciones,,,,una la más convencional, que es LA RESISTENCIA ACTIVA*
> *y ya la segunda, mucho más elevada y deberás descubrir en la parte final del Libro.*
> ...



Eso de la resistencia activa es una oda al viento, ha veces tengo la sensación que los del bando rebelde no somos más que la vaselina en el culo de la sociedad... 

La resistencia tendría que ser brutal, inteligente y coordinada, pero en general solo se queda en vandalismo, intelectualismo impotente y poco más... 

Al final esa ineficaz rebeldía se convierte en excusa de la inacción...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Eso de la resistencia activa es una oda al viento, ha veces tengo la sensación que los del bando rebelde no somos más que la vaselina en el culo de la sociedad...
> 
> La resistencia tendría que ser brutal, inteligente y coordinada, pero en general solo se queda en vandalismo, intelectualismo impotente y poco más...
> 
> Al final esa ineficaz rebeldía se convierte en excusa de la inacción...



*Oye, mira, no te puedo decir más.

Esto es especular en el aire.

Bájatelo por Kindle y sales de dudas. Tienes en papel tb.

Tú mismo.

Adelante!!

 *


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Oye, mira, no te puedo decir más.
> 
> Esto es especular en el aire.
> 
> ...




Prefiero el hombre de los cuarenta escudos, dice lo mismo que tu con más humor hace siglos y no envejece...

Solo creo en una cosa futuristica, en la conciencia del silicio...

Seguro que algo interesante tendras que decir pero las neuronas son limitadas y prefiero destruirlas a mi parecer sea con vino o con lecturas...

Aun así yo te ánimo a seguir en tu empeño, aunque no respondes a el, eres un poco esquivo...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Prefiero el hombre de los cuarenta escudos, dice lo mismo que tu con más humor hace siglos y no envejece...
> 
> Solo creo en una cosa futuristica, en la conciencia del silicio...
> 
> ...



*En mi libro hay humor.*
*Yo no sé de dónde te sacas que soy esquivo.
Respondo a todo.
Lo que no me gusta nada es que des por supuestas muchas cosas del Libro que desconoces.
En el fondo, no eres valiente para leer el libro, se nota.
El libro te dota de un poder que te niegas a descubrir.*
*Nunca lo conocerás.
Que tengas mucha suerte.
La vas a necesitar.*


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *En mi libro hay humor.*
> *Yo no sé de dónde te sacas que soy esquivo.
> Respondo a todo.
> Lo que no me gusta nada es que des por supuestas muchas cosas del Libro que desconoces.
> ...



Comerme la polla oligofrenico Narciso si crees que necesito tu libro de los cojones para gobernar mi vida...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)

*EL FMI DA 6 MESES COMO MÁXIMO A EUROPA PARA RESISTIR SIN EL GAS RUSO*









Europe can't survive Russian gas ban beyond 6 months, expect significant effects: IMF


IMF head of European Department, Alfred Kammer, flagged that Europe can get as far as six months without a regular supply of Russian energy imports.




www.republicworld.com


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *EL FMI DA 6 MESES COMO MÁXIMO A EUROPA PARA RESISTIR SIN EL GAS RUSO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú con tu gorda caracuadrada no vas a pasar ninguna suerte de los malos augurios que vendes, que exactamente utilizas para lucrarte con un libro sea o no interesante para extraer 10 euros que la gente podría utilizar en invertir en algo más coherente...
Perdona que me meta contigo, pero tu repugnante actuación en este hilo, QUE NO HAS ABIERTO TU a no ser que tengas un multi ha sido nefasta...

SOBRETODO APARTE DE TU NARCISISMO POR ESCRIBIR EN MAYÚSCULAS Y CON COLORINES.. 

Subnormal si fueras un buen autor no te metererias en peleas de barrio como haces acontecer en este hilo...

Ten cuidado...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


>




Claro claaarooo claaaaaroooo...
Tu no eres esclavo, por eso utilizas amazon para expandir tu Biblia apocrifa...

Que cachondo...

¿Tu libro me va a liberar?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 Abr 2022)

*Para algún cenutrio en concreto que no se ha leído el hilo, vuelvo a recordar que mi publicación en amazon se debió a que dos importantes editoriales -una de ellas, la Nº1 en España-, pretendían "secuestrar" el libro no haciéndolo visible de dos maneras diferentes, que ya he explicado con anterioridad.*
*Para quien crea que las Editoriales, salvo las pequeñas que han quedado fuera de su círculo, más del 90% de los sellos editoriales que existen hoy en España, son de las matrices de:
*
*PLANETA y de PRH*
*
No existe ninguna disyuntiva Editoriales vs amazon.

De hecho trabajan con amazon, y su carácter es tan o más globalista que amazon.

Si alguien lo precisa, se lo aclaro en otro apartado.

Que no les engañen.
*
*Saludos y gracias*


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


>



Además utilizas como ejemplo a un fascista veleta que fue de aquí para allá con sus poesías y mariconadas intentando vender su truño. ..

Un tipo que terminó en EEUU viviendo...










Ezra Pound - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Su biografía es como comer gazpacho en Burundi y cagar hilo bala...

Hilo bala para el que no lo conozca...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

*Crac de 1929. Pongan un Tesla en 2023.*


----------



## SolyCalma (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> ÉSTA FUE MI PRIMERA ENTREVISTA EN ONDA VASCA, EN AGOSTO DE 2020
> 
> Por si alguien está interesado. Ya subiré otras.
> 
> ...



Hola Antonio acabo de terminar de escuchar la entrevista, enhorabuena por tu libro espero que esté teniendo buenas ventas. Como bien dices la pandemia es real pero no natural y es tan evidente y hay tantas pruebas y razonamientos que lo sugieren que me resulta increíble que la gran mayoría no lo vea o no quiera verlo.

Incido en la plandemia pues ha tenido tal magnitud que diría que es un antes y un después en nuestras vidas, en nuestra sociedad, en comprender el nivel de manipulación mediáticas, las mentiras estatales, y también en el ámbito de la conspiración, una palabra que creo que a veces es inapropiada pues hay argumentos que no son conspiraciones sino simplemente noticias o debates alternativos a los oficiales .

Vamos directamente hacia la automatización de casi todo por lo que es inevitable que se tienda a promover reducir la población y ciertas cosas como el vehículo privado se conviertan en lujo, también me pregunto si en el libro has tocado el tema de la disminución forzada de la población mediante técnicas de ingeniería social de índole sexual, como el fomento masivo del aborto, cambios hormonales, etc. O si hay alguna referencia al cambio climático.

Suerte con tu carrera literaria, quizá me ánimo pronto a regalar tu libro a alguien o leerlo yo.

Por cierto, curiosa ironía que sea Amazon, reflejo y adalid de las nuevas tendencias comerciales, los que al final sean los únicos que lo hayan querido publicar, el poder de Amazon es monstruoso, yo he comprado mucho alli y da hasta miedo pensar el poder que tiene.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Hola Antonio acabo de terminar de escuchar la entrevista, enhorabuena por tu libro espero que esté teniendo buenas ventas. Como bien dices la pandemia es real pero no natural y es tan evidente y hay tantas pruebas y razonamientos que lo sugieren que me resulta increíble que la gran mayoría no lo vea o no quiera verlo.
> 
> Incido en la plandemia pues ha tenido tal magnitud que diría que es un antes y un después en nuestras vidas, en nuestra sociedad, en comprender el nivel de manipulación mediáticas, las mentiras estatales, y también en el ámbito de la conspiración, una palabra que creo que a veces es inapropiada pues hay argumentos que no son conspiraciones sino simplemente noticias o debates alternativos a los oficiales .
> 
> ...



*Muchas gracias por tus amables palabras. Veo que has entendido todo a la perfeccción.*
*Sobre los temas que apuntas, verás que con el cambio de Paradigma a p. de 2023, dejarán de ser importantes, una vez que se hayan realizado
dichos cometidos con anterioridad y ya no será asuntos de interés para el NWO.

Anímate.*


----------



## El Gran Cid (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> A ver, ya lo comentado en este hilo.
> *Soy Analista de Mercados y Especialista en Ciclos Financieros, además de Especializado en literatura Española, como Filólogo.
> 
> El libro es un mosáico de lo que ya vivimos hoy de la transformación hacia un mundo transhumanista futuro, que las élites llevan décadas diseñando.
> ...



Lo tengo en Kindle, pero como no tengo nada de tiempo últimamente lo mismo lo escucho.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Lo tengo en Kindle, pero como no tengo nada de tiempo últimamente lo mismo lo escucho.



*Gracias, Gran Cid, ya me contarás!*


----------



## El Gran Cid (24 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tú con tu gorda caracuadrada no vas a pasar ninguna suerte de los malos augurios que vendes, que exactamente utilizas para lucrarte con un libro sea o no interesante para extraer 10 euros que la gente podría utilizar en invertir en algo más coherente...
> Perdona que me meta contigo, pero tu repugnante actuación en este hilo, QUE NO HAS ABIERTO TU a no ser que tengas un multi ha sido nefasta...
> 
> SOBRETODO APARTE DE TU NARCISISMO POR ESCRIBIR EN MAYÚSCULAS Y CON COLORINES..
> ...



Lo he abierto yo y sin leerme el libro todavía por falta de tiempo, aunque lo tengo. Lo he abierto porque me interesa promocionar todo lo que vaya en contra del NOM y este libro creo que me va a gustar. Además, el autor me parece un tipo valiente.


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Cualquier intento de gobernanza mundial se enfrenta al problema energético, del que dependen materiales y alimentación. La forma más directa de solucionarlos es la disminución de la población, lo que también favorece la recuperación ecológica. Habia muchas formas y plazos para haberlo hecho, pero ya no.
Desde muchos puntos de vista va a ser preferible ese control de las élites, que a lo que nos lleva la vía consumista y de ignorar límites que tenemos ahora.
Me esperaré a ver más opiniones sobre el libro. Me imagino que el 80% ya ha sido debatido en burbuja, pero el 20% restante pudiera ser interesante. Ahora estoy ocupado leyendo a Toynbee.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Cualquier intento de gobernanza mundial se enfrenta al problema energético, del que dependen materiales y alimentación. La forma más directa de solucionarlos es la disminución de la población, lo que también favorece la recuperación ecológica. Habia muchas formas y plazos para haberlo hecho, pero ya no.
> Desde muchos puntos de vista va a ser preferible ese control de las élites, que a lo que nos lleva la vía consumista y de ignorar límites que tenemos ahora.
> Me esperaré a ver más opiniones sobre el libro. Me imagino que el 80% ya ha sido debatido en burbuja, pero el 20% restante pudiera ser interesante. Ahora estoy ocupado leyendo a Toynbee.



*El problema energético y alimentario lo han programado ellos, entre otras cosas, para crear un colapso multifactorial y un caos total y así la élie levante el nuevo paradigma del NWO.*
*Quién cree que ha fomentado la vía consumista y de saltarse todos los límites,,,*
*Preferible el control de las élites, dice.*

*Reseñas en amazon>*


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *El problema energético y alimentario lo han programado ellos, entre otras cosas, para crear un colapso multifactorial y un caos total y así la élie levante el nuevo paradigma del NWO.*
> *Quién cree que ha fomentado la vía consumista y de saltarse todos los límites,,,*
> *Preferible el control de las élites, dice.*
> 
> *Reseñas en amazon>*



El problema alimentario es real. Hemos pasado los picos de producción en demasiadas cosas. El problema energético sería solucionable con mini centrales nucleares, pero estan muy expuestas a ataques, y se necesitaría paz social. Si hubieras vivido en un sitio como Eritrea, que es lo que nos espera por donde vamos, no te parecería tan mal una aristocracia ordenada. Las democracias están demostrando ser un sistema muy susceptible a la degradación sin regeneración. Veo que no tienes muy clara cuál es la alternativa buena a ese control elitista. O igual piensas en un mundo de la piruleta donde con 10000 millones dde habitantes todo el mundo es bueno?


----------



## El Gran Cid (24 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> El problema alimentario es real. Hemos pasado los picos de producción en demasiadas cosas. El problema energético sería solucionable con mini centrales nucleares, pero estan muy expuestas a ataques, y se necesitaría paz social. Si hubieras vivido en un sitio como Eritrea, que es lo que nos espera por donde vamos, no te parecería tan mal una aristocracia ordenada. Las democracias están demostrando ser un sistema muy susceptible a la degradación sin regeneración. Veo que no tienes muy clara cuál es la alternativa buena a ese control elitista. O igual piensas en un mundo de la piruleta donde con 10000 millones dde habitantes todo el mundo es bueno?



El mundo no tiene superpoblación









NO, EL MUNDO NO TIENE SUPERPOBLACIÓN. En el 2100, ÁFRICA tendrá casi la mitad de la población mundial


Todas estas ideologías tendentes a eliminar occidente , con su infame propaganda antihijos, es infundada. La superpoblación, y la famosa cifra de más de 10 mil millones de habitantes en el mundo en unas décadas, es debido únicamente a África. Todos los demás continentes reducirán su población, y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cicciolino (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *El problema energético y alimentario lo han programado ellos, entre otras cosas, para crear un colapso multifactorial y un caos total y así la élie levante el nuevo paradigma del NWO.*
> *Quién cree que ha fomentado la vía consumista y de saltarse todos los límites,,,*
> *Preferible el control de las élites, dice.*
> 
> *Reseñas en amazon>*



Palurdazo con apellido compuesto promosionando su cagarro con hojas donde se explaya criticando el (((bitxo))) que él mismo se dedica a ordeñar vía Amazon.

Vete a cagar, alimaña.


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Lo he abierto yo y sin leerme el libro todavía por falta de tiempo, aunque lo tengo. Lo he abierto porque me interesa promocionar todo lo que vaya en contra del NOM y este libro creo que me va a gustar. Además, el autor me parece un tipo valiente.





Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *El problema energético y alimentario lo han programado ellos, entre otras cosas, para crear un colapso multifactorial y un caos total y así la élie levante el nuevo paradigma del NWO.*
> *Quién cree que ha fomentado la vía consumista y de saltarse todos los límites,,,*
> *Preferible el control de las élites, dice.*
> 
> *Reseñas en amazon>*





midelburgo dijo:


> El problema alimentario es real. Hemos pasado los picos de producción en demasiadas cosas. El problema energético sería solucionable con mini centrales nucleares, pero estan muy expuestas a ataques, y se necesitaría paz social. Si hubieras vivido en un sitio como Eritrea, que es lo que nos espera por donde vamos, no te parecería tan mal una aristocracia ordenada. Las democracias están demostrando ser un sistema muy susceptible a la degradación sin regeneración. Veo que no tienes muy clara cuál es la alternativa buena a ese control elitista. O igual piensas en un mundo de la piruleta donde con 10000 millones dde habitantes todo el mundo es bueno?





El Gran Cid dijo:


> El mundo no tiene superpoblación
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El problema es que el autor se a autodescrito en el hilo y no le queda más queroseno que gastar...


----------



## Lubinillo (24 Abr 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Sigue la regla de la C



Cual es esa regla?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> El problema alimentario es real. Hemos pasado los picos de producción en demasiadas cosas. El problema energético sería solucionable con mini centrales nucleares, pero estan muy expuestas a ataques, y se necesitaría paz social. Si hubieras vivido en un sitio como Eritrea, que es lo que nos espera por donde vamos, no te parecería tan mal una aristocracia ordenada. Las democracias están demostrando ser un sistema muy susceptible a la degradación sin regeneración. Veo que no tienes muy clara cuál es la alternativa buena a ese control elitista. O igual piensas en un mundo de la piruleta donde con 10000 millones dde habitantes todo el mundo es bueno?



*Oiga, en serio, tiene usted tan fenomenal despiste y desorientación que me harían faltas varias páginas para explicarle cuál es el telón de fondo, el escenario, los actores principales y secundarios y la música a tocar.*
*
Ni existe probl. energético que no haya sido creado, ni hay superpoblación, solamente concentrac. de grandes núcleos urbanos.

Y se atreve a decirme que no tengo clara la alternaiva al control elitista, cdo ni se ha leído el libro!!

Lo de las piruletas ya se lo dejo para usted.
*
*Demasiado.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Palurdazo con apellido compuesto promosionando su cagarro con hojas donde se explaya criticando el (((bitxo))) que él mismo se dedica a ordeñar vía Amazon.
> 
> Vete a cagar, alimaña.



Y este tipo de qué habla?  Se confundió de hilo, quiero pensar, pq no tiene ni piés ni cabeza nada de lo que ha escrito.
Nunca había leído en línea y media tantos desatinos.

Qué portento.


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Oiga, en serio, tiene usted tan fenomenal despiste y desorientación que me harían faltas varias páginas para explicarle cuál es el telón de fondo, el escenario, los actores principales y secundarios y la música a tocar.*
> 
> *Ni existe probl. energético que no haya sido creado, ni hay superpoblación, solamente concentrac. de grandes núcleos urbanos.
> 
> ...



Pues muchas gracias. Ya me queda claro que no hay gran diferencia entre su libro y todos esos que hablan de los illuminati, o contubernios en islas secretas.
Y usted será analista de ciclos, pero no tiene ni idea de lo que se cuece en producción de alimentos o energía, que son las piezas esenciales del problema.
Y como solución no aporta nada, porque su premisa de que estos problemas son una ilusión para crear un resultado, es en esta parte falsa. Independientemente de ello, la pandemia o la crisis económica si pueden estar orquestadas, pero justamente como una búsqueda desesperada de corregir los desajustes globales. Son reactivas. También pueden estar intentando adelantar las crisis de alimentos y energia, que es lo que parece que le confunde, pero eso no quiere decir que no fueran a tener lugar en cualquier caso.
Ya se dará cuenta cuando empiece a tener hambre y no aparezca su odiada élite a subyugarle pero mantenerle vivo.
El hilo a conspiraciones por favor.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (24 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> *Descripción*
> El futuro está en tus manos. Si deseas conocer cómo será el mundo a partir de ahora, estás ante la novela Orwelliana del Siglo XXI. La mayor aventura que un ser humano haya experimentado al ser inexplicablemente trasladado al mundo de 2085 y ser testigo presencial de los cambios producidos en la sociedad desde todos los puntos de vista: ético, moral, material, la robótica, la suprema Inteligencia Artificial, la geopolítica, las libertades individuales y colectivas, la medicina, la energía, la religión, la moda ...y además ser actor principal de una trama apasionante fuera de su tiempo, pero con una convicción que le hará pasar toda y cada una de las pruebas.
> Jamás el lector tuvo entre sus manos una obra tan ACTUAL, tan apasionante, vibrante, visionaria y vertebradora entre el pasado, el PRESENTE y sobre todo el FUTURO.
> Escrito en 2019, muchos de los acontecimientos que se narran, se están ya produciendo en TODO EL MUNDO con una asombrosa similitud.
> ...



Vale. ¿Y donde se puede comprar?


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> El mundo no tiene superpoblación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mundo es capaz de alimentar a la población actual gracias al consumo de hidrocarburos. Tu quitalos y ya verás como la población se reduce a los niveles de 1930.
Por las malas.
Además la degradación de áreas de cultivo y ecosistemas es producto de exceso de población localizada. Los mares están muertos en cada vez mayor medida.


----------



## El Gran Cid (24 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> El mundo es capaz de alimentar a la población actual gracias al consumo de hidrocarburos. Tu quitalos y ya verás como la población se reduce a los niveles de 1930.
> Por las malas.
> Además la degradación de áreas de cultivo y ecosistemas es producto de exceso de población localizada. Los mares están muertos en cada vez mayor medida.



Repito. El problema es África, en el resto de continentes se reducirá la población (si no hubiese inmigración-invasión) o su crecimiento será muy pequeño, debido a algún país o región. Por ejemplo en Asia la India o Indochina. Sin embargo, lo que las elites promueven es que los occidentales (18% de la población y en descenso directo) no tengamos hijos. Curioso.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> El problema es que el autor se a autodescrito en el hilo y no le queda más queroseno que gastar...



El problema es


midelburgo dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias. Ya me queda claro que no hay gran diferencia entre su libro y todos esos que hablan de los illuminati, o contubernios en islas secretas.
> Y usted será analista de ciclos, pero no tiene ni idea de lo que se cuece en producción de alimentos o energía, que son las piezas esenciales del problema.
> Y como solución no aporta nada, porque su premisa de que estos problemas son una ilusión para crear un resultado, es en esta parte falsa. Independientemente de ello, la pandemia o la crisis económica si pueden estar orquestadas, pero justamente como una búsqueda desesperada de corregir los desajustes globales. Son reactivas. También pueden estar intentando adelantar las crisis de alimentos y energia, que es lo que parece que le confunde, pero eso no quiere decir que no fueran a tener lugar en cualquier caso.
> Ya se dará cuenta cuando empiece a tener hambre y no aparezca su odiada élite a subyugarle pero mantenerle vivo.
> El hilo a conspiraciones por favor.



*No tengo la menor idea a qué se dedica ud. , pero lo que no me cabe la menor duda, es que tiene usted una gigantesca empanada mental sobre lo que está pasando y lo que está por venir.
Tengo va la veteranía de haber detectado -y vivido- con antelación diversas crisis económicas, incluso la del 66-83, cdo usted seguram . ni habría nacido, y la experiencia y conocimiento, avalados no solo por mis titulaciones, sino con la investigación activa.
No me gusta humillar a nadie, y mire que lo pone en bandeja, pero deje de escribir sandeces sobre algo que desconoce absolutamente y permita que personas, en este caso yo mismo, brindemos nuestro saber, aunque de forma novelada, un relato que lleva haciéndose realidad desde enero de 2020.
Al foro de conspiración, vaya usted, y escriba todas las "magufadas" que se le ocurran, pero a mí no me va dar ni una lección de economía, ciclos, finanzas, literatura y geopolítica.
Todo el colapso será multifactorial y ya he dicho y repito que tres componentes del mismo, serán, el económico, el financiero y el monetrario.

Ni sabe, ni entiende, ni tiene el mejor deseo de aprender.

No lo contestaré más, sobra gente destructiva, y más en estos momentos.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Vale. ¿Y donde se puede comprar?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Repito. El problema es África, en el resto de continentes se reducirá la población (si no hubiese inmigración-invasión) o su crecimiento será muy pequeño, debido a algún país o región. Por ejemplo en Asia la India o Indochina. Sin embargo, lo que las elites promueven es que los occidentales (18% de la población y en descenso directo) no tengamos hijos. Curioso.



*Hace 4 años Deagel (organización de inteligencia) predijo una despoblación global masiva (50-80%) para 2025






List of Countries Forecast 2025


List of Countries Forecast 2025 by Population, Gross Domestic Product GDP, Military Expenditures and Purchase Power Parity PPP



web.archive.org




*
Aquí hay una lista parcial de socios y clientes conocidos de Deagel, según su propio sitio web:



Agencia de Seguridad Nacional
Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN – OTAN)
Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económicos (OCDE)
OSCE
Agencia de Adquisiciones de Defensa de Rusia
Stratfor
El Banco Mundial
Naciones Unidas (ONU)


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> El problema es
> 
> *No tengo la menor idea a qué se dedica ud. , pero lo que no me cabe la menor duda, es que tiene usted una gigantesca empanada mental sobre lo que está pasando y lo que está por venir.
> Tengo va la veteranía de haber detectado -y vivido- con antelación diversas crisis económicas, incluso la del 66-83, cdo usted seguram . ni habría nacido, y la experiencia y conocimiento, avalados no solo por mis titulaciones, sino con la investigación activa.
> ...




¿Estas vacunado ovejita?

No he criticado tu obra, sino tus acciones para venderla...
Estas en un foro vendiendo un producto cosa que no es estéticamente bonito...

¿Si eres incapaz de soportar un dedal de crítica como va a luchar un superhéroe como tu contra esas élites extractivas?

Don Acelga tiene soluciones para vencer a los globalistas utilizando medios globalistas...

Si tuvieras dos cojones y un palo irías casa por casa ofreciendo tu libro en vez de venir aquí a gritar en la sección de Economía que tu crecepelo de libro es el mejor tónico contra el futuro...

¿Antes de escribir el libro escribiste muchos años en el foro para avisarnos o solo cuando has podido monetizarlo?

Acelga, el señor lechuga de mar que se pone todos los galones de su filologia, su senectud de pelo blanco esceotal como una especie de diácono de la sabiduría...


Y deja de escribir en mayúsculaa grosera...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo para los lectores y potenciales lectores de_ Vuelo a 2085_, que el Libro fue escrito entre junio y septiembre de 2019 y publicado, ante fuertes presiones en abril de 2020 en español, y en agosoto del mismo año en inglés.

la idea que tuve yo es que todo comenzaría en 2023, según mis cálculos, en base el Ciclo de 300 años, pero entre noviembre y el 31 de diciembre de 2019, tuve dos _chivatazos_ de que entre enero y marzo de 2020 comenzaba, "la movida"

No obstante, dentro de mis estimaciones en twitter como Analista de Mercados y Especialista en Cilcos llevo advirtiendo en habla inglesa de dicho crash y presentes acontecimientos hace ya muchos años.

Nunca me planteé escribir el presente libro, si no fuera pq ví que los hechos se aproximaban, que al final fue mucho más rápdo de lo previamente anunciado y avisado.


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Recuerdo para los lectores y potenciales lectores de_ Vuelo a 2085_, que el Libro fue escrito entre junio y septiembre de 2019 y publicado, ante fuertes presiones en abril de 2020 en español, y en agosoto del mismo año en inglés.
> 
> la idea que tuve yo es que todo comenzaría en 2023, según mis cálculos, en base el Ciclo de 300 años, pero entre noviembre y el 31 de diciembre de 2019, tuve dos _chivatazos_ de que entre enero y marzo de 2020 comenzaba, "la movida"
> 
> ...




¿Si conocías el crash y te dieron un chivatazo del coronatimo como es que no invertiste tu dinero en mascarillas, acciones de Pfizer, en geles, en otro tipo de cuestiones en la que se forro la gente?

¿Como no avisaste a la gente? 
¿Como no nos avisaste? 

Ahora vienés a vender tu libro a posteriori... 
Teniendo el almanaque de McFly en vez de lucrarte o decirle a tu familia amigos que se lucren, haces un libro cortapega pseudoacademico en información de alta alcurnia globalista...


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> El problema es
> 
> *No tengo la menor idea a qué se dedica ud. , pero lo que no me cabe la menor duda, es que tiene usted una gigantesca empanada mental sobre lo que está pasando y lo que está por venir.
> Tengo va la veteranía de haber detectado -y vivido- con antelación diversas crisis económicas, incluso la del 66-83, cdo usted seguram . ni habría nacido, y la experiencia y conocimiento, avalados no solo por mis titulaciones, sino con la investigación activa.
> ...



Pues hace 30 años que me dedico a investigacion en agricultura en lo que tengo 2 doctorados. Y le digo que usted va a pasar hambre. Y todo de lo que se jacta como si lo hubiera descubierto, lo llevamos analizando aquí desde 2005 o antes. Y que si no tiene una alternativa viable a las conspiraciones de las malvadas élites, me parecen que estas no son precisamente la peor alternativa para la humanidad. Parece que no tiene ni puta idea de cuáles han sido las revoluciones agrícolas, ni como le llega la comida a la mesa, pero tiene el valor de decirnos que nos leamos su tocho de 700 páginas.


----------



## Funci-vago (24 Abr 2022)

podeis poner el enlace del epub? es que no quiero dejarle un duro al autor.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> podeis poner el enlace del epub? es que no quiero dejarle un duro al autor.





midelburgo dijo:


> Pues hace 30 años que me dedico a investigacion en agricultura en lo que tengo 2 doctorados. Y le digo que usted va a pasar hambre. Y todo de lo que se jacta como si lo hubiera descubierto, lo llevamos analizando aquí desde 2005 o antes. Y que si no tiene una alternativa viable a las conspiraciones de las malvadas élites, me parecen que estas no son precisamente la peor alternativa para la humanidad. Parece que no tiene ni puta idea de cuáles han sido las revoluciones agrícolas, ni como le llega la comida a la mesa, pero tiene el valor de decirnos que nos leamos su tocho de 700 páginas.



*Otro que viene a dar lecciones. Pero qué me va a contar useted, doctorando. Pues claro que será hambre lo que se pasará en esta transición traumática hacia el NWO. Y muchas otras cosas.*
*
No me jacto de nada; lea el libro y después hable con conocimiento.

No he visto NUNCA, pero NUNCA JAMÁS, en ningún foro que se desacredite a un autor y a su obra, SIN CONOCERLA
Es simplemente adacadabrante.
*
*Me ahorro el tiempo de contestar a necios y zotes que asoman ignorancia e indigencia intelectual, y lo que es más grave, una mala intención que jamás había visto en mi dilatada carrera.*

*PD.: El que insulta, se insulta a sí mismo; el veja a los demás, no se quiere ni a sí mismo.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Otro que viene a dar lecciones. Pero qué me va a contar useted, doctorando. Pues claro que será hambre lo que se pasará en esta transición traumática hacia el NWO. Y muchas otras cosas.*
> 
> *No me jacto de nada; lea el libro y después hable con conocimiento.
> 
> ...



A ver, el que ha venido diciendo que si soy esto que si soy lo otro que si mis ideas son la rehostia es usted y aqui esta este hilo para probarlo. Usted directamente se ha metido conmigo y yo he respondido conforme al ataque.

Llevo varios post preguntandole y no me responde:

¿Cual es su alternativa a las malvadas elites?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> A ver, el que ha venido diciendo que si soy esto que si soy lo otro que si mis ideas son la rehostia es usted y aqui esta este hilo para probarlo. Usted directamente se ha metido conmigo y yo he respondido conforme al ataque.
> 
> Llevo varios post preguntandole y no me responde:
> 
> ¿Cual es su alternativa a las malvadas elites?



*LO TIENE EN EL LIBRO, SI SABE LEER Y COMPRENDER.*
*A USTED LE VOY A DECIR EL FINAL DE LA PELÍCULA SIN HABER PASADO POR TAQUILLA*
*Y HABERME FALTADO AL RESPETO.*


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *LO TIENE EN EL LIBRO, SI SABE LEER Y COMPRENDER.*
> *A USTED LE VOY A DECIR EL FINAL DE LA PELÍCULA SIN HABER PASADO POR TAQUILLA*
> *Y HABERME FALTADO AL RESPETO.*



Ahora me enfado y no respiro.

Pues si hace bien, porque le ibamos a sacar las costuras y destriparlo. No me voy a molestar ni en buscarlo pirateado, porque por lo que hemos visto aqui no es mas que otro charlatan "iluminado". Y de esos tenemos muchos.
Me parecia que habia tenido un recibimiento innecesariamente hostil. Pero ahora veo que era el apropiado. Si realmente buscara el progreso de la humanidad no andaria con el "pagueme y lease mi libro".


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Ahora me enfado y no respiro.
> 
> Pues si hace bien, porque le ibamos a sacar las costuras y destriparlo. No me voy a molestar ni en buscarlo pirateado, porque por lo que hemos visto aqui no es mas que otro charlatan "iluminado". Y de esos tenemos muchos.
> Me parecia que habia tenido un recibimiento innecesariamente hostil. Pero ahora veo que era el apropiado. Si realmente buscara el progreso de la humanidad no andaria con el "pagueme y lease mi libro".



*Un sinpa, no. 
Usted si trabaja, no lo hace gratis.
Y si alguien es buena persona, se le regala, si el autor lo cree conveniente.
Pero jetas, ni medio.
A tomar el pelo, aquí no.
Y por muy veterano que sea en el foro, más lo soy yo.
En aquéllos tiempos de Niño Becerra, usted ni balbuceaba.*


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Un sinpa, no.
> Usted si trabaja, no lo hace gratis.
> Y si alguien es buena persona, se le regala, si el autor lo cree conveniente.
> Pero jetas, ni medio.
> ...



Jaja tipico langosto.
Que me da igual su opinion, que por lo poco que he visto, en este foro esta la mayor parte, incluido lo de la organizacion Deagel (que pone como si fuera gran novedad, en mayusculas) y sin que nadie considere pedir un duro.
Este es un foro de intercambio de opiniones y en el que los que podemos hacerlo intentamos ilustrar a los demas.
Si viene a debatir y proponer, es bienvenido y todos aprenderemos algo.
Pero si ha venido aqui a vender su libro y subir su ego, se ha equivocado totalmente.
Borre la cuenta y larguese ya.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Jaja tipico langosto.
> Que me da igual su opinion, que por lo poco que he visto, en este foro esta la mayor parte, incluido lo de la organizacion Deagel (que pone como si fuera gran novedad, en mayusculas) y sin que nadie considere pedir un duro.
> Este es un foro de intercambio de opiniones y en el que los que podemos hacerlo intentamos ilustrar a los demas.
> Si viene a debatir y proponer, es bienvenido y todos aprenderemos algo.
> ...



*No he venido aquí a vender el Libro, porque como ya le indicó en autor del hilo, fue él y no yo.*
*De hecho este hilo es de diciembre de 2021 y yo me di de alta a final de marzo.
Yo vine a aclarar asuntos sobre el libro, como hago en otros foros en español e inglés
Y jamás me he encontrado con sujetos como ud y algún otro tan desagradable, maleducado*
*zángano e iletrado como ud y su pequeña camarilla de perdonavidas.*


----------



## midelburgo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *No he venido aquí a vender el Libro, porque como ya le indicó en autor del hilo, fue él y no yo.*
> *De hecho este hilo es de diciembre de 2021 y yo me di de alta a final de marzo.
> Yo vine a aclarar asuntos sobre el libro, como hago en otros foros en español e inglés
> Y jamás me he encontrado con sujetos como ud y algún otro tan desagradable, maleducado*
> *zángano e iletrado como ud y su pequeña camarilla de perdonavidas.*



Reportado por Spam a los moderadores. Enterate de una vez que la promocion de libros propios no esta permitida en este foro.
Y los insultos gratuitos dejan a las claras tu calaña.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

*Se han levantado defensas alrededor de la sede Central de la Reserva Federal Norteamericana.*

*Pueden imaginar el porqué.

  *


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


>



Yo no suelo comprar por red, y menos por amazon 
¿no hay otra opción?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 Abr 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo no suelo comprar por red, y menos por amazon
> ¿no hay otra opción?



*Si lee el hilo sabrá porque tuve que acudir a amazon.*
*No. Las Editoriales no quisieron que el Libro viera la luz.
Las apariencias engañan.*
*Sldos.*


----------



## danityler (25 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que un escritor con esas formas no inspira mucha confianza.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (25 Abr 2022)

La solución no es leer libritos de mierda y decir "oh, qué bien predice la miseria actual" sino colgar a hijos de puta de farolas en toda España.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (25 Abr 2022)

*LA ENTREVISTA MÁS LARGA QUE HAYA HECHO NUNCA:*


----------



## CuidadanoOrweliano (25 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Y usted qué sabe? Los ha contado? *
> *Pretencioso es hablar de lo que no se sabe.*
> *Y atrevido.*



Estás quedando bastante mal, dejalo anda


----------



## qpow (25 Abr 2022)

Ya tengo el libro en mi Kindle, cuando termine el que estoy leyendo en este momento me leeré el tuyo. Creo que me va a gustar.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (26 Abr 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Ya tengo el libro en mi Kindle, cuando termine el que estoy leyendo en este momento me leeré el tuyo. Creo que me va a gustar.



*No sabes cómo lo celebro!! 
Ya me contarás. Gracias.*


----------



## individualina (26 Abr 2022)

Hay un par de hilos por aquí relacionados con lo que cuentas en tu libro desde dos puntos de vista muy interesantes también, pásate por ellos, creo que pueden interesarte

Uno más económico referido principalmente a la crisis actual





Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo: Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica El principal frente de batalla se libra en nuestra...




www.burbuja.info





Otro más general





NWO: El Gran Golpe Final, by Renko (3er hilo)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- NWO: El Gran Golpe Final (Publicado por primera vez en diciembre de 2014) Si conocéis mis hilos de este foro sabréis que en ellos vengo afirmando que la instauración de un Nuevo Orden Mundial estaría ya...




www.burbuja.info





Me guardo la entrevista para verla más tarde.
Edit: la estoy viendo ahora, toca temas que nos atañen a toda la Humanidad.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (26 Abr 2022)

individualina dijo:


> Hay un par de hilos por aquí relacionados con lo que cuentas en tu libro desde dos puntos de vista muy interesantes también, pásate por ellos, creo que pueden interesarte
> 
> Uno más económico referido principalmente a la crisis actual
> 
> ...



*Muchas gracias por su invitación.*
*Intentaré pasarme por ahí.
Los he visto muy por encima y veo que se habla de una 3GM.
El Ciclo de las GM, como le indiqué hace meses a Cristina Martín*
*se producen después de duras depresiones, entre 8-12 años despúés.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (27 Abr 2022)

*1929-2022 Ciclo de 90-100 años. Aunque es muy parecido al de 300 años de 1720. 

CRASH+RECESION 





*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Yarará Guazú (29 Abr 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> *Descripción*
> El futuro está en tus manos. Si deseas conocer cómo será el mundo a partir de ahora, estás ante la novela Orwelliana del Siglo XXI. La mayor aventura
> Escrito en 2019, muchos de los acontecimientos que se narran, se están ya produciendo en TODO EL MUNDO con una asombrosa similitud.
> Además, la novela te mostrará la SOLUCIÓN al mundo distópico al que nos estamos enfrentando HOY.
> ...




¿Te dan comisión por venta?


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

@calopez por favor saca a este vende ovnis de los cojones del principal...
Una cosa es la realidad subterránea y otra toda la califragilisticoespialidosia que vende el señor perez-lechuga de mar...

Madre mia el tipo hablando de centros de energía cósmica y paridas de esas...

Portales dimensionales


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


>



Aprende un poco de historia de París puto ignorante ufologo vende crecepelos...

La torre Eiffel fue construida para cabrear a muchos sectores tanto politicos como religiosos, más aún a arquitectos y demás planificadores...

Montmartre era el punto más alto de París y un símbolo del poder y culto durante más de 1000 años...









Montmartre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org














Basílica del Sagrado Corazón (París) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Yarará Guazú dijo:


> ¿Te dan comisión por venta?



*Gran Cid es un tipo inteligente y después de su lectura será insuperable*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @calopez por favor saca a este vende ovnis de los cojones del principal...
> Una cosa es la realidad subterránea y otra toda la califragilisticoespialidosia que vende el señor perez-lechuga de mar...
> 
> Madre mia el tipo hablando de centros de energía cósmica y paridas de esas...
> ...



*La ingnorancia no tiene límites.
Por cierto, jamás he hablado de ovnis.
Le recomiendo que estudie.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Aprende un poco de historia de París puto ignorante ufologo vende crecepelos...
> 
> La torre Eiffel fue construida para cabrear a muchos sectores tanto politicos como religiosos, más aún a arquitectos y demás planificadores...
> 
> ...



*Pues tampoco acierta sobre París, pero no le voy a dar el gusto, mientras siga faltando al respeto e insultando, demostrando su ignorancia y grosería.*
*El Centro energético más importante de París está en otro lugar, ahora de Culto, milenario, muy por delante del que usted menciona.

La TE se construyó con la intención mucho más oscura y esotérica de lo que usted ha escrito.

Mírese cómo era París hace más de 2000 años y cómo ha sido utilizado contemporáneamente por las sociedades secretas.

París es un enclave vital y ritualístico.
*
*De nada.*


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *La ingnorancia no tiene límites.
> Por cierto, jamás he hablado de ovnis.
> Le recomiendo que estudie.*



¿Y ese mensaje del portal dimensional IOI?

           

Te agradecería que me enseñaras en camino...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Heráclito de Éfeso dijo:


> *Iba a darle una oportunidad al libro Vuelo a 2085 debido a que soy un auténtico apasionado de la literatura distópica. Sin embargo, no me han acabado de agradar las formas de este sujeto, ni tampoco su furibundo, e injustificado, ataque a Burbuja en foro conspiranoia.*
> 
> *Este autor nobel debe mejorar su prosa, de manera inmediata, como, asimismo, su capacidad de articular un discurso coherente y cohesionado. He visto una parte de la entrevista posteada en este hilo y, sin ánimo de ofender, este señor no puede auto-ubicarse al lado de autores de la talla de George Orwell, Aldous Huxley, Ray Bradbury, William Golding o Cormac McCarthy. Seamos serios..*



*

Ni falta que hace. Usted no es quién para darme ninguna oportunidad. 
Otros ya lo hacen por usted.
Estoy avalado por diversas condecoraciones y reconocimientos durante estos dos años de publicación y avalado por la Real Academia Internacional de la lengua en EEUU.

Mis formas han sido siempre correctas, salvo con los que vienen a insultar y a faltar al respeto a un autor que de nobel no tiene nada.

Entre otras cosas soy especialista en Literatura Española dentro de mi licenciatura en Filología Hispánica, y me anteceden dos relatos y está a punto de publicarse otro libro de temática diferente.

Por si fuera todo esto poco soy Analista de Mercados financieros, especializado en Ciclos e hice un MBA en Economía.

Además mis numerosos lectores me demandan la segunda parte de **Vuelo a 2085**.
*
* PD: En el foro que menciona, dé la cara. Es feo eso de espiar.*


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

¿Y no puedes abrir el hilo de tu libro en la sección de conspiraciones señor perez-lechuga de mar?

La sección de Economía por lo general es para hablar de economia, no para hacer de Paco Umbral sacando su currículum de analist0 filolog0 ufolog0...

¿Has venido ha hablar de tu libro?

Pues hazlo en conspiraciones, o en alguna sección parecida...

Aparte que sigues escribiendo en mayúsculas y colorines como Robespierre cuando se ponía de puntillas en la tribuna para no parecer tan chiquito...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Y no puedes abrir el hilo de tu libro en la sección de conspiraciones señor perez-lechuga de mar?
> 
> La sección de Economía por lo general es para hablar de economia, no para hacer de Paco Umbral sacando su currículum de analist0 filolog0 ufolog0...
> 
> ...




*Escribo de Economía, de Finanzas y de Ciclos, ¿o no lo ha visto?*
*
El asunto nuclear es que Vuelo_2085 toca todos los puntos.
*
*¡Descúbralo!*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Y ese mensaje del portal dimensional IOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Te agradecería que me enseñaras en camino...




*El Libro aporta la solución, ya se lo dije:*


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Escribo de Economía, de Finanzas y de Ciclos, ¿o no lo ha visto?*
> 
> *El asunto nuclear es que Vuelo_2085 toca todos los puntos.*
> 
> *¡Descúbralo!*




9 años vendiendo vino...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> 9 años vendiendo vino...



Oiga, es que no da ni una.

Aparte de ser legalmente dudoso exponer la trayectoria profesional de una persona, aunque sea parte, ha contado mal y tampoco sabe leer.
Tres años y 10 meses como Delegado Norte de dos Bodegas de la DOC Rioja.


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Oiga, es que no da ni una.
> 
> Aparte de ser legalmente dudoso exponer la trayectoria profesional de una persona, aunque sea parte, ha contado mal y tampoco sabe leer.
> Tres años y 10 meses como Delegado Norte de dos Bodegas de la DOC Rioja.



Que poco entendimiento tienes de las élites si crees que he errado en mi aseveración...
Cuando digo 9 usted cree que no se sumar, pero lo que no cuentas es que hiciste desde el 2001 al 2007   
¿Los lunes al sol?

Por cierto es usted quien está fardando de currículum en el hilo...

Yo también trabaje algo en el sector vinicola

6 años de su currículum sin aparecer, expediente X, abducido por Anunakis...


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (29 Abr 2022)

Donde se encuentra en mobi o epub?


----------



## Negroponte (29 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Pues tampoco acierta sobre París, pero no le voy a dar el gusto, mientras siga faltando al respeto e insultando, demostrando su ignorancia y grosería.*
> *El Centro energético más importante de París está en otro lugar, ahora de Culto, milenario, muy por delante del que usted menciona.
> 
> La TE se construyó con la intención mucho más oscura y esotérica de lo que usted ha escrito.
> ...




Hola,

¿Te refieres a Notre-Dame? Me pega que sea este lugar, debido entre otras cosas al ritual que hicieron allí. En principio parece que se va a reconstruir de forma clásica, pero los proyectos que propusieron para la reconstrucción tenían lo suyo en cuanto a simbolismo.

Recientemente por las obras han descubierto un sarcófago singular. A lo mejor continúa la pantomima.

Es una lástima que el hilo haya derivado en desprecios.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Qiga mire ésto ya es


Negroponte dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Te refieres a Notre-Dame? Me pega que sea este lugar, debido entre otras cosas al ritual que hicieron allí. En principio parece que se va a reconstruir de forma clásica, pero los proyectos que propusieron para la reconstrucción tenían lo suyo en cuanto a simbolismo.
> 
> ...



*Mire, es la ultima vez que le contesto a sus provocaciones.

Además de mala idea, es usted un zote, pq no sabe ni leer un currículum.

En los años que menciona, viene perfectamente expuesto lo que hice...más arriba.

Si no es feliz y su vida transcurre en molestar, insultar e tergirversar las cosas, váyase a paseo.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Negroponte dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Te refieres a Notre-Dame? Me pega que sea este lugar, debido entre otras cosas al ritual que hicieron allí. En principio parece que se va a reconstruir de forma clásica, pero los proyectos que propusieron para la reconstrucción tenían lo suyo en cuanto a simbolismo.
> 
> ...



*Más en concreto, es La isla de la Cité , en donde se asentaron con gran probabilidad los pobladores más antiguos hace miles de años y Notre Dame estaría situada sobre la zona de máxima energía telúrica, cuyo emplazamiento sería el área de ritos sacrificiales, iniciáticos y de devoción.*
*Se ha hablado sobre los secretos y formaciones misteriosas en los sótanos de la Gran Basílica.
Es un buen tema de investigación.

Es sí, una lástima que un grupo de gamberros haya intentado boicotear el hilo, cdo yo pensaba que podría contribuir con mis aportaciones.
*
*Saludos*


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

Toño lechuga de mar @Negroponte no tiene la culpa, no lo cite usted cuando quieres citarme a mi cazurro...

Fuerzas teluricas


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Abr 2022)

No has respondido que hiciste del 2001 al 2007 en tu currículum...
¿Pasaste una temporada en el sanatorio?

Responde coño tu que tienes un récord de 17% de interés en tus gestiones como súper hejperto...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No has respondido que hiciste del 2001 al 2007 en tu currículum...
> ¿Pasaste una temporada en el sanatorio?
> 
> Responde coño tu que tienes un récord de 17% de interés en tus gestiones como súper hejperto...



17% EN RENTA FIJA, ES QUE NO SE ENTERA.
Y SE ACABÓ.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)

SWISS NATIONAL BANK REPORTS A LOSS OF CHF 32.8BLN Q1


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

*Descubre qué dos potencias Mundiales serán las que dominarán el mundo a partir del Gran Reset a p. de 2023*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

*Nada será igual a partir de 2023-25, el mundo que has conocido ya no volverá.*
*
Estamos en plena transición traumática hacia un cambio de Paradigma.

El mundo que conocíste hasta enero de 2020, nunca volverá.

Pero primero nos harán pasar por una serie de acontecimientos dramáticos, muy duros con el fin de que tras el Colapso Multifactorial, el mundo se eche en manos del NWO.
*
*No quiere decir que no haya protestas, incluso guerrillas urbanas, pero todo lo tienen planificado.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

_Sacrificarán tu libertad por tu Seguridad_


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

*Las Confederaciones de Estados te dotarán de un sueldo y poco a poco los trabajos irán destinados a los robots y a la IA, con lo que en unas décadas muy poca gente trabajará.*
*
Tus necesidades estarán cubiertas, pero perderás derechos.

Necesitarán que la Humanidad permanezca tranquila y satisfecha.
*
*El Transhumanismo se impondrá, pero tú serás feliz, mientras maquinan a tus espaldas.

Estarás controlado por la SB las 24 horas del día.*


----------



## Pablem0s (30 Abr 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Me he leído la muestra de Kindle y he sentido vergüenza ajena por el nivel literario del autor , parece escrito del tiron por un niño de 10 años que le han pedido en el cole que redacte un cuento ...
> 
> Esta autopublicado así que no ha pasado ningún filtro de una editorial con profesionales del ramo.
> 
> *Y como se puede saber que fue escrito en 2019 y no en 2020?*



¿Tal vez porque hay opiniones desde 2019 acerca del libro por parte de compradores verificados?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

*Los más jovenes, a los cuales les han ido adoctrinando los últimos años, se adaptarán mucho mejor que las generaciones posteriores, a las que las nuevas tecnologías no les son tan familiares y además han conocido un sistema de Libertades, imperfcto, pero teóricamente libertades; algo que no sucederá más adelante.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

Una de las palabras clave será EL OCIO , pero más cuanto más pasen los años y menos trabajadores haya.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> ¿Tal vez porque hay opiniones desde 2019 acerca del libro por parte de compradores verificados?



*No. Porque el Libro fue editado en abril de 2020 en español y en agosto en inglés.*
*
Ya he explicado cómo surgió todo en múltiples entrevistas, incluso en este mismo hilo.

Fue escrito entre junio y septiembre de 2019.
*
*Si se lee el libro, se da uno pefectam. que la redacción es de este año.*


----------



## midelburgo (30 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Gran Cid es un tipo inteligente y después de su lectura será insuperable*



Gran Cid, está diciendo tierra tragame.
Ya tenemos sustituto del desaparecido Jesús lo Dijo.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (30 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Gran Cid, está diciendo tierra tragame.
> Ya tenemos sustituto del desaparecido Jesús lo Dijo.



*Eso lo dice usted. Gran Cid, abrió el hilo y puede estar bien satisfecho.*


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Otro que viene a dar lecciones. Pero qué me va a contar useted, doctorando. Pues claro que será hambre lo que se pasará en esta transición traumática hacia el NWO. Y muchas otras cosas.*
> 
> *No me jacto de nada; lea el libro y después hable con conocimiento.
> 
> ...



No caballero, aquí el que se ha desacreditado es usted sin necesidad de ayuda.

Llamar "doctorando" despectivamente a un forero que le ha contestado con educación y humildad sobre un tema que él domina, y al que antes usted acusó de no saber de lo que habla, denota bastante mala baba a nivel personal.

Si a eso le sumamos que es usted el se que auto-impuso galones de ser un analista de la leche licenciado en no sé qué, calificando a Orwell de poco menos que un mindundi a su lado. Y no contento con decir que su tocho de 700 páginas era de lectura obligatoria para conocer el futuro, se ha dedicado a escribir posts en negrita y colorines, además de copypastear twuiters escritos por usted con la puta K de los cojones y otras mierdas de abreviaturas que sólo usan analfabetos descerebrados, ¿y dice usted que el foro le está desacreditando?. Está usted como un puto cencerro con muy mala baba.

Váyase usted a la mierda a promocionar su puto libro, vistas las burradas que usted ha venido aquí a soltar como que Putin es la misma mierda que Biden, que si en Rusia y no sé dónde más han "impuesto el fín de las monedas tradicionales" (¿escribe usted borracho o es así de mentiroso?), que en el mundo sobra energía y alimentos no sé si para 3.000 millones más de subhumanos como usted. Es de suponer, la altura intelectual de la bazofía remasterizada de 4 cosas interesantes que habrá leído en este foro, mezcladas con la empanada mental que gasta y que debe ser lo que ha gustado a Amazon para que se lo publiquen.

Menos mal que ha venido usted al foro a presentar personalmente su bazofia de 700 páginas y de paso a usted mismo. De no haberlo hecho igual hasta hubiese tirado mi dinero y tiempo comprando el libro para tirarlo a la basura tras las primeras páginas. A llorar a Parla, mamón.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Abr 2022)

@Antonio Pérez-Algás le da igual la mala fama, esta pidiendo que lo empalen en la plaza pública como una bruja, cuando no es más que un vendedor de escobas...

Como ha vendido 4 libros el que hablen mal de el le encanta, seguro que esta rabo en mano mirando la pantalla...


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (1 May 2022)




----------



## El Gran Cid (1 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Gran Cid, está diciendo tierra tragame.
> Ya tenemos sustituto del desaparecido Jesús lo Dijo.



Os leo, chaval. Últimamente tengo muy poco tiempo libre, por lo que estoy bastante inactivo en el foro. Si ves mi historial te darás cuenta que no estoy mintiendo.


----------



## El Gran Cid (2 May 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> No caballero, aquí el que se ha desacreditado es usted sin necesidad de ayuda.
> 
> Llamar "doctorando" despectivamente a un forero que le ha contestado con educación y humildad sobre un tema que él domina, y al que antes usted acusó de no saber de lo que habla, denota bastante mala baba a nivel personal.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué hablas así? ¿No te das cuenta que hay muchos ejemplos de personalidades "peculiares" que han escrito obras maestras? No digo que sea el caso, pero como en unos años acierte en muchas cosas lo mismo sí. Desencaminado no va.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)

*LA FED*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)




----------



## Kolobok (2 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez Algas hijo de puta deja de hacer publi so perra barata


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)

*SP500 2008 vs SP500 2022





*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)

*Contra el miedo*: _*Vuelo a 2085*

*




*_


----------



## machotafea (2 May 2022)

Gracias. A ver si me lo puedo descargar pirateado.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (2 May 2022)

*La Verdad Real no tiene Cara. Todas están controladas.





*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (3 May 2022)

*REDOBLE DE TAMBORES

Wall Street: Riesgo de #default por los principales bancos 









Wall Street sees greater risk of default by major banks


The cost to insure bonds of Goldman Sachs , Morgan Stanley and Citigroup against default hit two-year highs on Monday on growing fears the U.S. Federal Reserve's aggressive moves to tame inflation might tip the economy into recession.




www.reuters.com




*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> PD: Yo ya tengo mi ejemplar.



Está claro que eres el autor de ese refrito de lo que dice David Icke desde hace 30 años 

¿Por qué se llama "ejemplares" a los libros?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Está claro que eres el autor de ese refrito de lo que dice David Icke desde hace 30 años
> 
> ¿Por qué se llama "ejemplares" a los libros?



*Absolutamente Falso. Mi obra nada tiene que ver con D.Icke*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

Disponible para descarga gratuita en formato epub.






Vuelo a 2085: Jugando a ser Dioses | Antonio Pérez Algás | download


Vuelo a 2085: Jugando a ser Dioses | Antonio Pérez Algás | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org





Gracias por tu spam.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Disponible para descarga gratuita en formato epub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DELITO REPORTADO*


----------



## El gostoso (4 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DELITO REPORTADO*



Vienes a hacer spam de tu mierda y reportas?


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DELITO REPORTADO*



Jajaja subnormal vete a hacer publicidad de tu puto libro a tu puta casa payaso plagiador de David Icke.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 May 2022)

Pedazo libro que abre los ojos. Cuánto bien haría leerlo en las escuelas en lugar de las chorradas que se mandan leer.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)

*REDOBLE DE TAMBORES

Wall Street: Riesgo de #default por los principales bancos 









Wall Street sees greater risk of default by major banks


The cost to insure bonds of Goldman Sachs , Morgan Stanley and Citigroup against default hit two-year highs on Monday on growing fears the U.S. Federal Reserve's aggressive moves to tame inflation might tip the economy into recession.




www.reuters.com




*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)

La movida, como he venido diciendo, vendrá de China esta vez.
La Burbuja inmobiliaria afecta: 

#China | mayores tenedores de deuda de #Evergrande

1- #BlackRock 
2- #HSBC 
3- #Ashmore 
4- #UBS
5- #RoyalBankOfCanadá 

La inmensa mayoría erróneamente cree que el problema lo tiene China, nada más lejos de la realidad. El efecto dominó está garantizado #Quiebra


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

No te hace nadie ni puto caso en un foro de perdedores que hacen caso hasta de un hilo vacío.


----------



## unicornioazul (4 May 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> ¿Por qué hablas así? ¿No te das cuenta que hay muchos ejemplos de personalidades "peculiares" que han escrito obras maestras? No digo que sea el caso, pero como en unos años acierte en muchas cosas lo mismo sí. Desencaminado no va.



Una cosa es una personalidad peculiar y otra un analfabeto con ínfulas, que ni escribir sabe, apropiándose de ideas trilladas en este foro hace eones para mezclarlas con su propia empanada mental. Encima pretendiedo sentar cátedra llendo de iluminado.

¿Que no va desencaminando diciendo que hay petróleo pa aburrir y alimento de sobra para miles de millones más de subhumanos como él, o que Putín es muy maloso?. Sólo su ignorancia supera su petulancia. Puedes llamarle "peculiar" o simplemente tonto del culo.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (4 May 2022)

*Durante un tiempo pasaremos a la argentinización de España, venezualización de Argentina y a la cubanización de Venezuela.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 May 2022)

*LOS REGULADORES CHINOS HAN REALIZADO UNA REUNIÓN DE EMERGENCIA CON BANCOS NACIONALES Y EXTRANJEROS PARA DISCUTIR CÓMO PODRÍAN PROTEGER LOS ACTIVOS DEL PAÍS EN EL EXTERIOR DE LAS SANCIONES IMPULSADAS POR ESTADOS UNIDOS.*

*Esta es una gran señal.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (7 May 2022)




----------



## Triptolemo (7 May 2022)

@calopez Vale ya Dios mío, dale un hilo con chincheta en la papelera a este impresentable, haz de este señño un héroe de las termopilas, un ser superior...

¿Que cojones esperas?
El hombre más plomizo que el calibre de Tom horn con respecto a este último...


----------



## Triptolemo (7 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DELITO REPORTADO*



Nunca he reportado a nadie en burbuja, date por privilegiado saco de nadas...


----------



## Triptolemo (7 May 2022)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (7 May 2022)

Este libro mejorará tu perspectiva de la realidad que nos ha tocado vivir.


¡LEEDLO!


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (8 May 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Este libro mejorará tu perspectiva de la realidad que nos ha tocado vivir.
> 
> 
> ¡LEEDLO!



*Gracias Sargento!*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (9 May 2022)

*La Triste realidad en un momento crucial:

 *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (9 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (9 May 2022)




----------



## El Gran Cid (10 May 2022)

@Antonio Pérez-Algás 


Parece que la creación de este hilo ha sido un acierto


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

Banead a este hijo de PUTA.

El puto libro gratis






Vuelo a 2085: Jugando a ser Dioses | Antonio Pérez Algás | download


Vuelo a 2085: Jugando a ser Dioses | Antonio Pérez Algás | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (11 May 2022)

*MIRAD LO QUE PRETENDE LA UE 

 *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (11 May 2022)

PREPARAOS. HASTA BG DICE ESTAR "PREOCUPADO"


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (12 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás Analista Mercados Especialista Ciclos. Escritor on LinkedIn: #DJIA #SPX #DJT


LA GRAN DEBÁCLE / The Great Debacle ¿Estás dispuesto a asistir a la gran debacle en los Mercados Financieros? Entre Octubre de 2021 y Enero de 2022, ...




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (14 May 2022)




----------



## SuzieWongWorld (14 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Hace 4 años Deagel (organización de inteligencia) predijo una despoblación global masiva (50-80%) para 2025
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, recuerdo haber visto esos estudios. Sorprendía el bajón en millones de habitantes para España, obviamente fue en los que más me fijé, que calculaba para 2025.
Luego vino la plandemia y volvieron a aparecer esos cálculos. Todo un golpe maestro para que no decayeran los niveles de miedo que había en abril 2020.


----------



## El gostoso (14 May 2022)

Cortaos con el spam


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (14 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Cortaos con el spam



Aquí se da información, lee el hilo


----------



## El gostoso (14 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Aquí se da información, lee el hilo



Aquí se te da promo a tu mierda de novel.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (14 May 2022)

SuzieWongWorld dijo:


> Sí, recuerdo haber visto esos estudios. Sorprendía el bajón en millones de habitantes para España, obviamente fue en los que más me fijé, que calculaba para 2025.
> Luego vino la plandemia y volvieron a aparecer esos cálculos. Todo un golpe maestro para que no decayeran los niveles de miedo que había en abril 2020.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (15 May 2022)




----------



## Can Pistraus (15 May 2022)

Se va a leer eso tu prima


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (15 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Se va a leer eso tu prima


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (16 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (16 May 2022)

*CRASH 2022-2024/5 300YEARS CYCLE DOW JONES 





*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (16 May 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (16 May 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Sigue la regla de la C



¿Cuál es esa regla?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (16 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Cuál es esa regla?



*Ni idea. Te aconsejo que leas las reseñas del Libro en amazon.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (17 May 2022)

*Por si alguien alberga alguna duda:

 *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)




----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *DEJE DE DECIR DISPARATES, UD NO TIENE LA MENOR IDEA DE LO QUE HABLA, MILES DE PERSONAS LO HAN LEÍDO Y ESTÁN MÁS QUE SATISFECHAS.
> SUPERA EN TODOS LOS ÁMBITOS A LA OBRA DE GOERGE ORWELL, PQ ES MÁS ACTUAL Y MÁS COMPLETA Y ADEMÁS SU NARRATIVA APASIONA Y DIVIERTE.
> EL TIEMPO DA Y QUITA RAZONES, Y EN UNOS AÑOS SE ARREPENTIRÁ DE HABER ESCRITO TAL EXTRAVAGANCIA.*



Antonio, ¿quién hizo la traducción en inglés?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Antonio, ¿quién hizo la traducción en inglés?



*Entre una traductora y yo. ¿Ha leído la versión en Inglés?*


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Entre una traductora y yo. ¿Ha leído la versión en Inglés?*



Lo estoy leyendo y hay varias expresiones erróneas. Nada preocupante. 
¿La traductora era nativa o española?


----------



## Bob Page (20 May 2022)

Libro de mierda con peroratas religiosas seudo new age, firmado por un meapilas que no sabe escribir sin un mínimo de corrección ortográfica y gramatical.

Si el meapilas este tuviese veinte años, ni tan mal. Pero creo que no es el caso.

Cerrad este hilo.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)

No es nativa pero sí residente en


Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Lo estoy leyendo y hay varias expresiones erróneas. Nada preocupante.
> ¿La traductora era nativa o española?



*No nativa, pero residente en UK. Gracias por tu atención.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> Libro de mierda con peroratas religiosas seudo new age, firmado por un meapilas que no sabe escribir sin un mínimo de corrección ortográfica y gramatical.
> 
> Si el meapilas este tuviese veinte años, ni tan mal. Pero creo que no es el caso.
> 
> Cerrad este hilo.



*No hay más que ver las críticas tan fabulosas que tiene*.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)

Esta era la 2ª Epidemia de la que hablaba Bill y que causaría ente en 30-40% de mortalidad mundial. 
#Colapso Multifactorial. Y todavía la gente sin verlo.
Estaba erradicada la Viruela hace unos 40 años y ya tienen la wakuna.


----------



## Barracuda (20 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> Esta era la 2ª Epidemia de la que hablaba Bill y que causaría ente en 30-40% de mortalidad mundial.
> #Colapso Multifactorial. Y todavía la gente sin verlo.
> Estaba erradicada la Viruela hace unos 40 años y ya tienen la wakuna.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064116



¿Una vacuna para lo que provoca un producto experimental?
Por cierto ¿porque 2085?


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)

Barracuda dijo:


> ¿Una vacuna para lo que provoca un producto experimental?
> Por cierto ¿porque 2085?



*Sin duda.*
*Orwell1984+101Portal Diemensional= 2085*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)

*Bruselas asume ahora que los estados deberán usar carbón para sustituir el gas ruso. Con las minas de carbón cerradas, las centrales térmicas destruidas y el sector, en general, desmontado*

*5 Centrales en Alemania a Pleno Rendimiento.











Alemania inaugura una central térmica mientras España acelera la descarbonización


Dortmund abre la planta de Datteln 4 entre fuertes protestas de grupos ecologistas



www.lavozdeasturias.es




*



https://t.co/VyjtSPpOhS


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 May 2022)

VOY A COMPRARME AHORA MISMO LA NOVELA PACO ÉSA







taluec

edito: lol y me zankea el hamijo


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (20 May 2022)

* Outbreak (en Hispanoamérica, Epidemia; en España, Estallido) 1995, basada en la novela The Hot Zone de Richard Preston **#monkeypox** 






*


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 May 2022)

UFFF LA NOVELA ES BESTIAL 

ES BRVTAL

COMPRADLA YA YA YA

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 May 2022)

VIVIMOS EN UNA DICTADURA ORWELIANA!!

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 May 2022)

*SOCORRITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 May 2022)

*ESTA NOVELA ME HA AVIERTO LOS HOGOCS*







taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 May 2022)

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 May 2022)

taluec


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 May 2022)

*COLAPSO MULTIFACTORIAL

  *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 May 2022)




----------



## Burbruxista (22 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *No he venido aquí a vender el Libro, porque como ya le indicó en autor del hilo, fue él y no yo.*
> *De hecho este hilo es de diciembre de 2021 y yo me di de alta a final de marzo.
> Yo vine a aclarar asuntos sobre el libro, como hago en otros foros en español e inglés
> Y jamás me he encontrado con sujetos como ud y algún otro tan desagradable, maleducado*
> *zángano e iletrado como ud y su pequeña camarilla de perdonavidas.*



Se ve que alguien ha debido subir el hilo porque me lo he encontrado y estoy perdiendo el tiempo leyéndolo desde el principio.

Muy poco ortodoxa actuación del autor a lo largo de lo que llevo leyendo que es hasta la página 12.

Y ya llegamos a esto que cito, donde directamente niega la mayor (que es que sí ha venido a vender su libro), cuando a lo largo del hilo ha sido él quién lo ha subido en repetidas ocasiones estando como estaría perdido por las profundidades del principal.

Vamos a decirlo alto y claro: hay que tener jeta y poco respeto por los foreros de Burbuja. Por supuesto aquí dejo de leer, no hago ni mirar quién subió el hilo la última vezpero seguro que es el autor directamente o uno de sus más que probables varios multis.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (22 May 2022)

*Los medios trad. de lucha ya no servirán, se darán a la desesperada y solo lograrán imponer el #NWO. Prueba a experimentar #Vuelo_2085. Ya no es cuestión de cantidad, sino de calidad; ya no es cuestión de extensión, sino de intensidad. Tampoco de inteligencia, sí de sabiduría.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (23 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (24 May 2022)




----------



## SuzieWongWorld (27 May 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


>



Antonio... No me parece bien lo que estás haciendo aquí, en Burbuja, en este hilo.
Leí tu libro en el verano pasado, hice un comentario en Amazon, te sigo en Twitter y comentamos de vez en cuando. Vine a ver este hilo porque "te estaban devorando injustamente"
Pero es que tú solito estás poniendo la cabeza, una y otra vez, debajo de la guillotina.
Mucho me temo que te han dejado solo, han dejado el hilo para ti solo, para que sigas hablando incansablemente, sólo y exclusivamente, de tu libro.
Sé que das para mucho más, para muchísimo más, pero te has obcecado y es como si hubieras entrado en bucle o, al menos, eso es lo que a mí me parece.
Has entrado quemando rueda y no parece que estés pisando el freno.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (27 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (27 May 2022)

*Te lo están diciendo a la cara: 

  *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (27 May 2022)

SuzieWongWorld dijo:


> Antonio... No me parece bien lo que estás haciendo aquí, en Burbuja, en este hilo.
> Leí tu libro en el verano pasado, hice un comentario en Amazon, te sigo en Twitter y comentamos de vez en cuando. Vine a ver este hilo porque "te estaban devorando injustamente"
> Pero es que tú solito estás poniendo la cabeza, una y otra vez, debajo de la guillotina.
> Mucho me temo que te han dejado solo, han dejado el hilo para ti solo, para que sigas hablando incansablemente, sólo y exclusivamente, de tu libro.
> ...



No entiendo tus palabras sobre lo que NO HAGO BIEN EN EL FORO.

*El Hilo lo abrió otra persona y yo lo que he realizado hasta ahora es dar contestación a tod@s l@s que me lo han pedido y glosar las ideas del libro con la actualidad que vivimos, entre las cuales están las Económicas y Financieras tb.

No tengo culpa que un grupo de gamberros me insulten hasta la extenuación.

A mí nadie me pone la guillotina, y menos pongo mi cabeza debajo de ella como un cobarde.

Basta que uno solo de los foreros de los miles que tiene Burbuja.net tome en buena considreación mis palabras y las ideas de Vuelo a 2085 para que me sienta safisfecho; y me consta que ha habido numerosos.*

*Ni un paso atrás.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (28 May 2022)




----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

*PARA QUE NO SE OS OLVIDE

 *


----------



## tixel (5 Jun 2022)

Todas estas profecias se equivocan siempre. El futuro no va a ser eso, antes descarrilará el tren y todas sus profecias.


----------



## Stock Option (5 Jun 2022)

El autor ya de entrada no sabe ni redactar.

Del contenido de la novela no opino porque la dejé desde casi el principio aunque buen rumbo no llevaba.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

*PARA QUE NO SE OS OLVIDE*


tixel dijo:


> Todas estas profecias se equivocan siempre. El futuro no va a ser eso, antes descarrilará el tren y todas sus profecias.



*No son profecías, es una realidad que la llevamos viviendo desde enero de 2020.
La novela fue escrita en verano de 2019 y tengo info y estudio para haber conocido de antemano el futuro...que ya es presente.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> El autor ya de entrada no sabe ni redactar.
> 
> Del contenido de la novela no opino porque la dejé desde casi el principio aunque buen rumbo no llevaba.



*Los miles de lectores que la leyeron no opinan como usted.
Usted no la leyó.*


----------



## Stock Option (5 Jun 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Los miles de lectores que la leyeron no opinan como usted.
> Usted no la leyó.*



Si te curras el documental prometo darle otra oportunidad. Pero macho, no sabes redactar.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

Antonio Pérez-Algás dijo:


> *Estamos en la fase del libro en que se produce un Colapso Multifactorial, que es lo que buscan, el caos, antes de implantar el Nuevo Paradigma.
> 
> #NewParadigm #ChinaStyle #Dictatorship #AI #Robotics #Transhumanism #dissidence*





Stock Option dijo:


> Si te curras el documental prometo darle otra oportunidad. Pero macho, no sabes redactar.



*Afortunadamente nadie piensa como usted...que se lo haya leído*


----------



## Decipher (5 Jun 2022)

No se sulfure que aquí hay mucho odiador amargado que palia su miseria criticando a otros.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No se sulfure que aquí hay mucho odiador amargado que palia su miseria criticando a otros.



*Gracias, se lo agradezco. No entiendo tanto odio hacia una obra que ha sido tan bien recibida y tan excelentes críticas ha tenido. De hecho **en 2021 estuvo entre las 5 mejores novelas de futuro de todo el mundo.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

Visionaria, el futuro que describe ya está aquí, abrid los ojos y reaccionad antes de ser anulados.


Fernando Raya ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ El libro debe ser analizado en profundidad, nos describe un distópico viaje a un futuro donde podremos ver hacia dónde camina la humanidad, un supuesto estado de felicidad permanente donde no debes preocuparte de nada, la Int. Artifial (AI) ya lo hace por ti, pero con la perversa intervención de que dejes de pensar, ya no tomarás tus decisiones, no tendrás nada, serás anulado pero serás feliz. Muchas situaciones ya están ocurriendo, saca provecho de las posibles soluciones y reacciona YA!


----------



## Stock Option (5 Jun 2022)

He entrado a curiosear el perfil en twitter de este autor de best seller y no para de citar perfiles para que le echen un vistazo a su libro. Aparte del autobombo que se da por aquí.

Antonio, busca ayuda profesional. Te lo digo de corazón y sin ánimo de polemizar u ofender.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> He entrado a curiosear el perfil en twitter de este autor de best seller y no para de citar perfiles para que le echen un vistazo a su libro. Aparte del autobombo que se da por aquí.
> 
> Antonio, busca ayuda profesional. Te lo digo de corazón y sin ánimo de polemizar u ofender.



*No sé ni me interesa curiosear en tu perfil, pero lo que llevo aportando hace décadas no solo en Twitter, sino en los más prestigiosos Foros de economía y mercados de habla española e inglesa sobre los mercados Y Ciclos Económicos, y si has mirado tb en éste, la realidad es que no he fallado en ni una sola de las crisis que hemos padecido desde 1998.*
*
Es por ello que en 2019 me puse a escribir la novela, pq sabía que lo que venía era terrible, un cambio de Paradigma, a dif de las dos crisis anteriores (2001-2003) y (2007-2009) y una Nueva Era, en la que nada sería como habíamos vivido hasta entonces.

Los hechos dan y quitan razones.

Si tú no lo quieres leer ni el libro ni mis comentarios, estás en tu derecho, pero consejos ni uno.

A este foro acudí no por inciciativa propia -el post no es mío-, y en otros he acudido por invitación. 

Igualmente me han invitado en canales y en otros medios, pero como la novela no es "política.correcta" para lo que están haciendo desde las élites; he sufrido censura, bloqueos y todo lo imaginable y vengo a este foro a rersponder preguntas y aportar mis conocimientos.*

*Como lo he hecho allí donde me lo han pedido.*


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (5 Jun 2022)

*Menos mal que el futuro de la UE será muy turbulento y ya nada volverá a ser igual, pero véan el gráfico siguiente y comprueben lo dañina que ha sido la UE en los casi 30 últimos años. Los salarios y el poder adquisiitivo se ha ido al garete.

 *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (8 Jun 2022)

*¿Quién en 2019 narró lo que nos injertarían en una muñeca?

 *


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (19 Jun 2022)

*PRIMICIA MUNDIAL DE MI ENTREVISTA EN EL PROGRAMA SABIENS (ANDORRA)- Ferran Prat.

*


----------



## Kurten (20 Jun 2022)

Kramerik dijo:


> Yo leí éste de aquí;
> 
> 
> Créeme que no tengo duda que fue escrito por un burbujo. Hay citas textuales de foreros incluidas en el libro.
> Mención aparte de la portada, pináculo del buen gusto y la alta cuna de la sociedad.



Jsjajaja


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Jun 2022)

Buenos tiempos para leer este libro.


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Buenos tiempos para leer este libro.



Gracias


----------



## Antonio Pérez-Algás (21 Jun 2022)

VUELVO A SUBIR LA ENTREVISTA DE AYER


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (12 Jul 2022)

Libro recomendado por media burbuja.


----------



## Descampo (13 Jul 2022)

No se, visto lo visto en este hilo, no hay nada que me mueva a leer el libro de marras, ni el tono del autor, ni la descripción del libro, ni siquiera el tema, que está muy manido ya, ni, mucho menos, la idea de que ahí voy a encontrar una solución para nada, quizá porque yo el problema lo veo en otro sitio y todas estas historietas de NWO y demás no tienen ningún sentido para mí.
Pero, en esencia, la cosa es como si me dijeras, " Oye, me gustaría contarte algo, ¿tienes una semana?".
Dicho esto, te deseo que vendas muchos libros, que lo cortés no quita lo valiente.


----------



## Stock Option (30 Sep 2022)

@Antonio Pérez-Algás juntándose con @un tecnico preocupado

Solo falta una tertulia con el capitán asteriscos y ya tendríamos uno de los mejores spin-off que haya parido el foro.

BRVTAL.


----------



## Kolobok (30 Sep 2022)

Menudo gilipollas el Algas, haciendo spam con multis para su mierda de libro de don nadie.


----------



## Höft (1 Oct 2022)

Me he quedado flipado con el escritor, entras aquí, y te pones a contestar a todo el mundo, faltas el respeto, eres como un follonero en un bar de copas, creo que te has equivocado, y no entro si el libro es bueno o malo, no lo he leído, pero es como si el vendedor del Corte Ingles se pone a repartir galletas a diestro y siniestro a todo cliente que duda o pregunta algo.


----------



## El Tuerto (1 Oct 2022)

Tag: @MASCARADA publica libro


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Oct 2022)

que la ficcion encarne la realidad es una curiosidad macabramente habitual pero orwell no hizo una novela de ficcion si no que ideo una fantasia distopica y una distopia no puede a su vez ser real 

y salvo unas pocas cosas de esa novela fantasiosa que las tomamos como dogma por las represiones sociales y de pensamiento, el resto es puro entretenimiento intentando meter al lector en ese mundo imaginado de terror y control es decir la alegoria del totalitarismo mas coercitivo


----------

